# Favorite Wrestler



## No. GA. Mt. Man

On the Favorite Sports Moment Thread alot of people have mentioned wrestling. We all know it's not really a sport but in the old days (Pre WWE days) I loved it. I liked alot of them but Ric Flair would have to be my favorite. Who was yours? :  :


----------



## Flash

The unpredictable Dirty Dick Slater was good. I liked his character of how he would switch sides ever few weeks. Most of the time during a match. 

*He'd be great in politics*


----------



## Heathen

*The American Dream*

Dusty Rhodes


----------



## southernclay

NGMM, Who told you rasslin wasn't a sport. Don't listen they are lying.  

From recent times ,Goldberg and Stone Cold.
From when I was a kid, Flair, but it took me a few years to like him.


----------



## phoneman

*rasslin'*

Back at the Cobb Co. Civic Center in my childhood, I liked Tommy "Wildfire" Rich, the Junkyard Dog, Mr. Wrestling I, Tony Atlas, Ted Debiase, and the American Dream, too.


----------



## Judge

*Old & Newer*

Newer - Goldberg

Old days - Wildfire Tommy Rich


----------



## CAL

Mr.Wrestling 1 was my man too.Years ago I would always watch it on Sat.afternoon.Turn that nonsense up real loud,run everbody out of tha house.I'de be hollin with all them "good ole boys".Then ya realize it is all bull and it ain't no fun no more.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*Stone Cold!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Arrow3

Flair was the MAN when I was growing up...

I used to really like the Road Warriors....Hawk and Animal....I think I heard that one of them died???


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

[*I]Flash Wrote:
The unpredictable Dirty Dick Slater was good. I liked his character of how he would switch sides ever few weeks. Most of the time during a match. 

He'd be great in politics[/I]*

Actually I think Slater was John Kerry's mentor. :   :speechles


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

All you older fans who is this former Ga. Heavyweight Champion. :


----------



## irwoodsman

*favor.*

growing up it had to be mr.wrestling #2 and mad dog buzz sawyer-- as well as bruiser brody


----------



## irwoodsman

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> All you older fans who is this former Ga. Heavyweight Champion. :




looks kinda like nick bockwinkle!!


----------



## Agman

Dusty Rhodes, He was related to one of my best friends growing up.  Once he came to Florida for a match when we where around 10 and stayed at his house.  Man what a time, and yes two 10 year olds took him down.


----------



## Sandman619

Dusty Rhodes, without a doubt, I also liked George "The Animal " Steel and the Sheephearders  and Billy Jack Haynes.


----------



## Duff

habersham hammer said:
			
		

> Often imitated but "NEVER" duplicated without a doubt the "Nature Boy" was the man.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Troy, I gotta hear that. Can you do the Iron Sheik?
> 
> Dick Slater is probably still wrestling
> 
> Cheif Wahoo McDanial was my favorite, Wildfor Rich a close second.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Come on guys who is the pic I posted? Gen. Homer O'dell was his Mgr. :  :  :


----------



## Heathen

Gorgous George?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not George. He had his career ended in a plane crash.


----------



## Heathen

Buddy Roberts


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Heathen you're half right!


----------



## Heathen

Which half?


----------



## TurkeyProof

*Dusty Rhodes*

No one ever talked anymore trash then him.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Heathen his first name was Buddy. We're talking around 1970.


----------



## vince

*See if I can remember*

Back in the late 70's as a police officer I would have to work the matches on Monday nights at the Bell Auditorium in Augusta. I got to meet the likes of Tommy Wildfire Rich,Arn and Ole Anderson, Mr.Wrestling II,Chief Wahoo McDaniels and many more that I can't recall now.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The pic I posted is a wrestler from early 70's. His last name is also the brand of a pistol. :


----------



## Flash

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> The pic I posted is a wrestler from early 70's. His last name is also the brand of a pistol. :



 COLT?? RUGER??

 Homer Odell also used to manage Brute Benard and the Missouri Mauler


----------



## HT2

*Wrestling????*

I don't like it.....

It's all "FAKE"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncman

The rock n' roll express. l loved those bandanas.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ladies and gentlemen children of all ages we have a winner ....the pic as id'd by Flash was Buddy Colt, he was a very big star in his day this was before TBS it was still on ch.11. Let me know if you want more pics if you do I'll post some more if not I won't. :  :


----------



## Howard Roark

Does anyone remember the Infernos with J.C. Dykes as their manager?


----------



## Duff

I remember the name Howard, I think.


How bout the Oates Brothers?


----------



## Howard Roark

My cousin asked a young lady out on a first date.  Where did he take her.  A rassling match at Hart County High School.  Jim was a good sized guy with flowing blond hair and he had reserved seat tickets about 5 rows from the ring.  Ric Flair was on the card.  While Flair was strutting around the ring before the match my cousin stood and yelled "Flair is a mamas boy.  Just as he started to holler his cheer the gym had grown quite.  Flair stopped his strut, turned and looked Jim in the eye and said "We can step out back if you would like blondie".  My cousin, who knew he has stepped in it quickly sat down with the crowd agging him on.

What a great first date.  The gal later married Jim.


----------



## Keith48

Tony Atlas and Mr. Wrestling II!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here is another pic,who is he? :  :  :


----------



## Jody Hawk

Where's the love for Thunderbolt Patterson? Nobody mentioned him. He was my favorite growing up !!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Jody, maybe this will warm you up on a cold winter day!


----------



## Heathen

*Who is he*

Austin Idol?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Heathen says: Austin Idol....correct!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This is the last pic unless someone asks for more who is this wildman circa 1970's


----------



## Handgunner

I used to love the Free Birds, The 4 horseman, Jerry "The Brawler" Lawler (did he go wimp on us or what???) and others...

I remember when I was younger, growing up in Canton, I used to watch channel 17 and 36 from like 8pm until 2am.

Gordon Solie and Tony Chivanni (sp?)  Joe Pedicino and Bonnie Blackstone?

Holding Out for a Hero used to be the opener...

I miss the "old school" wrestling days.  When's the last time you've seen a brassknuckles fight?  Or barbwire match?  Strap match? 

Back then they got down... They talked the talk and walked the walk.  Out of 6 hours of wrestling you probably got 5 hours of actual action.

Not like todays 1.5 horus of showboating and 30 minutes of wrestling.

Today my favorites would be The Rock, Stone Cold, Goldberg, and Batista.

I hear Stone Cold and Goldberg are in jail now though.  Anyone know more about that?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I check out 1wrestling.com from time to time. Stone Cold has had some legal troublebut last I heard he was making a movie, haven't heard of goldberg being in trouble with the law. Also Jerry ''The King'' Lawler and there was Steve ''The Brawler'' Lawler.


----------



## Handgunner

NGMM, 

I stand corrected.  It was as you said.


----------



## Heathen

*Wildman*

Bruiser Brody? He was stabbed to death by another wrestler several years ago.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Heathen you the man!  

Do you all like the pics? If you do say so I don't want to bore you. :


----------



## Flash

*more Photos*


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The mgr. is Sir Oliver Humperdink who are the two wrestlers? they made it big a few years latter.


----------



## Snakeman

Looks like the Road Warriors...Hawk and Animal

The Snakeman


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The Tag Team in the pic started off as Road Warrior Rip-offs. They split up and as singles wrestlers one went on to hold the WCW title & the other the WWF title. They were never on TBS as a team but both were as singles. I'll try and find a bigger attachment of them.


----------



## clarkesville snit

My dreams were answered when my Grandmother took me to the old Atlanta City Auditorium to see my hero - Chief Little Eagle.  Unfortunately the Chief was dumped over the ropes & split his scalp open on a metal table next to the ring and they had to bring an ambulance from Grady Hosp to cart him off.  I was forever convinced that stuff was real.

Also, we had a wrestling match at our Little League park one summer ( Bouldercrest  LL ) featuring Tiger Wagner ( by day a pussle gut City of Decatur cop).  Tiger got all the local boys so incensed that they started throwing things in the ring at him & they stopped the match.  On the way to his car one of my buddies threw a perfect strike from atop the press box and split Tiger's scalp with a 6 oz Co Cola bottle.

 Man, that rastlin' is dangerous!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here is a better pic of the team I posted last nite. One went on to hold the WCW title the other the WWF title. Who are they? :


----------



## Flash

Gene Simmons  : 

 How long ago were they champions?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The blonde was champ in late 90's the other in late 80's and I'm not sure maybe again in late 90's Take a close look it should be obvious.


----------



## firebiker

the Blond looks like Sting ! my favorite rassler was the womens pet, the mens reget " Austin Idol", favorite tag team "The Road Warriors " with their manager Precious Paul Ellering. met Buzz sawyer and jake the snake in a night club one night along time ago in Stone Mtn. Buzz was arrongant. met the million dollar man Ted in pizza hut in St. mtn also he was a pretty good dude. seen the Road Warriors at the Night club Lime light in Atlanta along time ago they were Intimidating at first sight, but pretty cool dudes. met Goldberg & Dog face gremlin on a Motorcycle charity ride both great guys. met precious paul in a strip joint one time he was a pretty good dude, I should have gotten autographs from those guys never did. I read where jake the snake ( jake roberts) not his real name though. him and his girlfriend were locked up in commerce,ga on possession of crack cocaine, read the story in the jackson hearld paper along with his picture


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Firebiker you are right on Sting, the other should be obvious look close. In his other id he looked alot like the pic. He was WWF champ and maybe WCW I'm not for certian!   :


----------



## Heathen

The tag team was called the Blade Runners, if I,m not mistaken. They are Sting & The Ultimate Warrior. They wrestled in midsouth wrestling, which changed to the UWF. Great pics by the way.   I loved the Austin Idol pic, his finishing move was the Las Vegas leg lock AKA figure four.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Heathen you've watched wrestling I'm impressed. Indeed the dark haired wrestler went on to be the Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## mpowell

i'd have to say the road warriors were my favorite wrestlers.

anyone remember the mulkey brothers???  the two dudes that were always pummeled by the big name tag teams.  wonder what those guys are up to now.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this nice looking young man who went on to be one of the wildest men in wrestling. Look closely and it should be easy. He wrestled mid 70's in Ga. as a good guy and came back later as a bad guy. :speechles


----------



## Handgunner

The Road Warriors made a brief comeback last year at one of the WWE events.  After that, I've not heard anything from them.


----------



## Heathen

I was also a Road Warrior fan even way back when they were in the AWA. They always kicked everyones butts there. Hawk died sometime around the middle of last year.
Any more pics Mt. Man?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

In the previous reply I forgot to post this pic. Who is this nice looking young man who went on to be one of the wildest men in wrestling. Look closely and it should be easy. He wrestled mid 70's in Ga. as a good guy and came back later as a bad guy.


----------



## southernclay

Tully Blanchard? :


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not Tully. This guy was a real Maniac! :speechles


----------



## Heathen

Maniac Mark Lewin(sp)? If so he wrestled in World Class Championship wrestling with the Von Erics, Gary Hart was his manager.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ladies and Gentlemen we have a winner...Maniac Mark Lewin. I'll see if I can find one a little harder. 

Here's a team any Ga. fan should know. :


----------



## Heathen

Mt. Man, when I was a kid Saturday night was my favorite night. I always had it tuned to Joe Pedasino and Bonnie Blackstone, and was glued there for at least six hours. Memphis was one of my favorites you know Moondogs, Lawler, The Fullers, Robert & Ron, Bill Dundee, Wild Bill Irwin, Scott HAWG Irwin. What true wrestling fan can forget the Lawler/Andy Kaufman feud that was a classic.


----------



## Heathen

The one guy kinda looks like Magnum T.A., but not sure.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not Magnum TA


----------



## southernclay

Do any of y'all remember Jerry Blackwell?


----------



## Flash

I remember him

 How about Klondike Bill?


----------



## Handgunner

Yes, he lived in Cumming, GA. didn't he?


----------



## firebiker

*ok name this one*

I got one for you, this guy wrestled back before it was wcw or nwa back when it was called georgia championship wrestling, he was a marietta fireman turned wrestler and later his son wrestled also. name him ? sorry i dont have a pic


----------



## Jody Hawk

Bob Armstrong


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The pic: They were brothers, their dad was a big star in Ga. in the 60's, they went on to greater stardom in Tenn. &Ala.


----------



## Rackmaster

THE JUNKYARD DOG  and Tommy Wildfire Rich-older days

newer- TRIPLE HHH (the GAME)


----------



## HuntinTom

*Freddie Blassey...*

He used to file his teeth with a big metal file and was known for biting people -- When I was a kid my mother caught me in my bedroom with a fingernail file to my teeth trying to be like my hero Freddie


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

_Huntin' Tom wrote concerning Freddie Blassie:He used to file his teeth with a big metal file and was known for biting people -- When I was a kid my mother caught me in my bedroom with a fingernail file to my teeth trying to be like my hero Freddie _ 

When he was in Ga. in the '60's I guess a friend of mine was a cop at Blairsville, Ga. Wrestling came to town and Freddie was one of them, the promoter told the cops that the wrestlers would heckle the crowd and argue but would not resort to violence unless attacked first. One spectator had been calling Blassie names that would make a sailor blush all night. Freddie finally had enough and told the fan to step into the ring just as he came at Blassie ,Blassie got him in a headlock and proceeded to use his head for a punching bag. Blassie was a tough cookie in real life.


----------



## Turkeytaker

If anybody wants to talk current wrestling...

What do you think about the WWE's "new" animal DAVE BATISTA   

This guy gets the kind of POP that Stone Cold and The Rock used to get. He's bumpin' up the WWE ratings, and it's a good thing, too. Vince needs to give this guy a raise, and turn him to the good side quick. Afterall, it's what the fans want.


----------



## Bigslick

flair is tha man wwwhoooo! lol


----------



## southernclay

Delton, he was from Cumming. I believe on Jot Em Down Road. He came into my Dad's store from time to time and have always heard he was a great guy. He always had a ton of Christmas lights up, it was a sight.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The last pic I posted: Heathen said he had saw them, they were real Tenn. Studs.


----------



## Duff

mpowell said:
			
		

> i'd have to say the road warriors were my favorite wrestlers.
> 
> anyone remember the mulkey brothers???  the two dudes that were always pummeled by the big name tag teams.  wonder what those guys are up to now.




Thanks mpowell. water just ran out my nose. The poor mulkeys, everybody used to    on the mulkeys. I remember the road warriors beat them once in about 15 sec.


----------



## Duff

Who was the WWF champ before Hulk Hogan?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He defeated The Iron Sheik.


----------



## southernclay

I can only remember the mulkeys winning one match, huge upset of course, but I can't remember who they beat, anybody know?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Southernclay here is the story of the Mulkeys winning their first and to my knowledge only match! I found this on Google  

_Putting over superstars. Losing a nationally televised match every week for over 3 years. Becoming legends in pro wrestling for winning only ONE match. The Mulkey Brothers, Bill and Randy, were two guys that looked like your average next door neighbor that you would expect to see out mowing their lawn on a summer Saturday afternoon. Although come 5pm, you could expect to see these guys on then Atlanta Superstation WTBS-17, now cable's TBS on a show then known as World Championship Wrestling sanctioned by the NWA: Saturday Edition. Like clockwork, you see the peroxide blonde Mulkeys standing in the corner of the ring as the show comes on the air and the graphics listing the match participants is shown as was tradition for the old NWA television show. And then the music plays... Black Sabbath's "Iron Man" ... The Road Warriors, Hawk and Animal, managed by Paul Ellering hit the ring with Animal throwing one Mulkey over the top rope closest to the hard camera in the television studio, while Hawk hits a flying should tackle on the other Mulkey. Hawk makes the tag and in comes Animal for a powerslam and a pin. Once again, the Mulkeys lose. This scene was repeated time and time again by some of the greatest tag teams of all-time and even some of the worst. Instead of the "typical for it's time" interview of the winning team, Tony Schiavone sends us to a pre-produced video of a team wearing solid blue bodysuits and masks being hyped as "champions from the west coast". Then on the screen at the end of the video it reads: "Coming Next Week". Next week is here and in the ring stand the perennial loser in the Mulkeys, as we are informed of the upcoming Jim Crockett Sr. Memorial Cup tournament for tag teams from around the world. Tony Schiavone and Jim Cornette inform us that THIS match is for a spot in the afforementioned tournament. Cornette starts talking about how "Mulkey-mania" has never even gotten started as the Gladiators hit the ring. The Gladiators in typical fashion start by pummeling the Mulkeys from having a clear and decisive height and weight advantage over the brothers. One of the Gladiators slammed Bill in the middle of the ring behind the second Gladiator, who had picked up Randy for a slam of his own, tripped backwards over the fallen Bill Mulkey, allowing Randy to gain a pinfall attempt on the Gladiator. Referee Scrappy McGowen down for the count. One. Two. THREE! The Mulkey Brothers win! They are going to the Crockett Cup! The small television studio crowd of about 75 is going crazy while the Mulkeys are so stunned they don't know what to do as they leave the ring and head to the locker room and we go to a break. (They did get their interview time as was traditional for a winner when they came back from the break.) The Mulkeys went on to be defeated on April 10, 1987, by Todd Champion and Denny Brown in the first round of the Crockett Cup stopping the longest winning streak of their career at one. The Gladiators changed in size and weight after their match with the Mulkeys and went on to become just like them, losing most of their matches. It has been said that the Gladiators were for that one night only, The Road Warriors._


----------



## southernclay

Awesome, thanks NGMM.


----------



## Schulze

Hacksaw Jim Dugan


----------



## J Pritchard III

Rock N Roll Express!!


----------



## mpowell

J Pritchard III said:
			
		

> Rock N Roll Express!!



my little brother loved those guys.  what were their names again???  i think one was ricky.  what was the other guy's name?


----------



## wildcats

The American Dream Dusty Roads,  Fabulous Freebirds,  Bruiser Brody (sp?),  and Super Fly Jimmy Snuka(sp?)


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson


----------



## mpowell

*randy mulkey--back by popular demand*



			
				Duff said:
			
		

> Thanks mpowell. water just ran out my nose. The poor mulkeys, everybody used to    on the mulkeys. I remember the road warriors beat them once in about 15 sec.



here's one half of that wonderful tag team.


----------



## mpowell

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson



yeah, that was the rock n roll express.  jeez, those guys would be today's mulkey brothers.  loved those mullets--business in the front party in the back!


----------



## Heathen

*Who are they*

Members of The Studd Stable,  The Tennessee Stud Ron Fuller & Robert Fuller.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Heathen you're the Tom Brady of these pics! As Gordon would say The Fuller Bros...indeed!  

Who's this guy wrestled in Ga. late 60's early 70's and in the Carolinas throughout the 70's and mid 80's ?


----------



## Heathen

*Comentators*

Gordon was one of the greats.The Weasel Booby "THE BRAIN" Henan would be second, and then the team of good ole J.R. & The King.


----------



## Heathen

Mt. Man, do you have a better pic?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here is a better pic of the last wrestler I posted. He is the one on the right. Do you reconize the one on the left. Who are they?


----------



## Duff

Big Jon Stud

Ernie "the cat" Ladd

Greg "the hammer" Valentine

Jake "the snake" Roberts

Ricky "the dragon" Steamboat

JYD

Tony Atlas

Ken Petera

Those were the best times in wrestling to me


----------



## Chuck Martin

Does anybody remember a guy by the name of JC Wilde? He worked the smaller promotions in Ga and Ala in the late 80's and 90's. He had the Ga TV Championship Belt on a smaller TV promotion and worked NWA on 17 before it was WCW putting over the big names. He tagged with Scott Stud too.


----------



## Paymaster

habersham hammer said:
			
		

> I'm sure I left some out , but here are a few off the top of my head.
> 
> The Brisco Brothers
> Ricky Steamboat
> Dick Murdoch
> Stan Hansen
> The Great Kabuki
> Nature Boy Buddy Landel
> Ivan Koloff
> Nikita Koloff
> Barry Windham
> Tony Atlas
> Superfly Jimmy Snuka
> The Spoiler
> Jake the Snake Roberts
> The Fabulous Freebirds
> Kerry Von Erich
> The Assassins
> Greg Valentine
> Harley Race
> Jimmy Valiant
> Magnun T.A.
> Tully Blanchard
> The Midnight Express
> Ravishing Rick Rude
> Ice Man King Parsons
> The Missing Link
> Jeff Jarrett
> Brutus Beefcake
> Brett Hart
> Shawn Michaels
> Triple H
> The Rock
> Stone Cold Steve Austin
> The Undertaker
> Baron Von Rausche
> Nick Bokwinkle
> Bruiser Brody
> Flyin Brian Pillman
> Cowboy Bob Orton
> Kevin Sullivan
> Bob Armstrong
> Dory Funk Jr.
> Terry Funk
> Hulk Hogan
> Abdullah the Butcher
> Kamala




What about Mario Galento


----------



## Flash

The man on the right looks like Rip Hawk who used to team with Swede Hanson. 

 One on the left looks like a young Nature boy Flair.

 Is eyes right??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I knew you or Heathen would get it when I got a bigger pic.


----------



## Flash

What about the one on the left?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

They were indeed a young Ric Flair & Rip Hawk.
Here is a wrestler in a previous idenity that went on to become one of the biggest stars in wrestling! Who's 'da man?


----------



## john24fl

might that be a young kane?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

John you are right!     


Who is this young man who became a major star in Ga.


----------



## Chuck Martin

Dusty


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not Dusty. Look real close at his face, he was young in this pic. He bulked up later but the face is pretty much the   same.


----------



## Duff

Looks like Dick Murdoch


----------



## Duff

habersham hammer said:
			
		

> I'm sure I left some out , but here are a few off the top of my head.
> 
> The Brisco Brothers
> Ricky Steamboat
> Dick Murdoch
> Stan Hansen
> The Great Kabuki
> Nature Boy Buddy Landel
> Ivan Koloff
> Nikita Koloff
> Barry Windham
> Tony Atlas
> Superfly Jimmy Snuka
> The Spoiler
> Jake the Snake Roberts
> The Fabulous Freebirds
> Kerry Von Erich
> The Assassins
> Greg Valentine
> Harley Race
> Jimmy Valiant
> Magnun T.A.
> Tully Blanchard
> The Midnight Express
> Ravishing Rick Rude
> Ice Man King Parsons
> The Missing Link
> Jeff Jarrett
> Brutus Beefcake
> Brett Hart
> Shawn Michaels
> Triple H
> The Rock
> Stone Cold Steve Austin
> The Undertaker
> Baron Von Rausche
> Nick Bokwinkle
> Bruiser Brody
> Flyin Brian Pillman
> Cowboy Bob Orton
> Kevin Sullivan
> Bob Armstrong
> Dory Funk Jr.
> Terry Funk
> Hulk Hogan
> Abdullah the Butcher
> Kamala



Ox Baker
Freighttrain Jones
Superstar Billy Graham
Bad Leroy Brown
Pez Whatley
Sgt. Slaughter
Krusher Khrushchev
Dino Bravo
Tiger Conway Jr
Sheephearders
Mr. Fuji
Jay Youngblood
One Man Gang
Cheif Jay Strongbow


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Duff you're right Captain Redneck Dick Murdoch


----------



## Chuck Martin

ooohhhh.....so close


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This guy looked very different when he was in Ga. mid-80's early-90's. Who is he?


----------



## Heathen

Brutus Beefcake?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Heathen you've broke my heart I looked up to you. Look at his eyes it'll come to you.


----------



## Flash

Barry Windham??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Flash you were my hero. Not barry Windham although he and his brother did team up some.


----------



## Heathen

*Looks Familiar*

But, I keep drawing a blank.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Have mercy !


----------



## MCG DAWG

*The lisping giant, the American Dream . . .*

. . Dusty Rhodes!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The pic is not Dusty.


----------



## Heathen

*Boogie Woogie Man*

Jimmy Valient


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Heathen you're my hero again!  

Now who's this young man ?


----------



## Heathen

Gino Hernandez?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yep Heathen it's Gino  

This one'll be a little harder. Who's Dusty wrestling?


----------



## Heathen

Nikita Koloff?


----------



## Flash

Killer Klolawski     

I'm just pulling names out on this one


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Concerning the last pic, think crazy! 
He wrestled in Fla. and was associated with Kevin Sullivan on TBS! A major star in 60's & 70's


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Rowdy Roddy Piper was a good one!

My all time favorite is Dusty Rhodes. Lots of folks thought I looked like him when I was in high school and was sporting shoulder length hair


----------



## gobbler10ga

Buford The Bull

Buford Pusser Walkin Tall


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here is another pic of the wrestler posted last. Was he a king?


----------



## Heathen




----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This guy belongs in a dungeon of doom! 

Here is one last pic wrestled in Fla, didn't wrestle in WCW but was on it.


----------



## Heathen

The Shiek?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I may have picked one too hard, just remember Kevin Sullivan's Dungeon of Doom!


----------



## Heathen

I do somewhat remember the dungeon of doom, because that's where big show started out if I'm not mistaken. The guy looks familiar but I just can't put a name with the face.
Remember Ox Baker and his heart punch?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This pic was a little unfair since he never actually wrestled in Ga. When he was with Sullivan he was brought out of ret. and only talked. Remember him saying the Giant was going to beat Hulk because it's etched in stone The wrestler was King Curtis Iaukea.  I'll post one not quite so hard.

_Here is something I found on the web:
The feud with Sullivan's stable and Hogan came to a halt in mid 1995 but started again in the late summer. It was revealed that Sullivan was in cahoots with the Giant and the Master Iaukea was supposedly Sullivan's father. Sullivan would be known as The "Taskmaster". The new stable was called the Dungeon of Doom. They were soon joined by Kamala "The Ugandan Giant", The Shark (John Tenta), and the Zodiac (Ed Leslie, Brutis Beefcake), and Meng. During the Halloween Havoc 95 match Sullivan and the Giant were joined by Jimmy Hart after Hart attacked Hogan. It was then that Yeti (Ron Reis) joined up with the massive group but then disappeared after that appearance. After many matches with Hogan, Sullivan and his Dungeon of Doom joined Ric Flair and the Four Horseman in early 1996._


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This young has gone on to become one of the top stars of today. Look close ,it should be easy.


----------



## Heathen

Chris Jerhico?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

And the answer is as Heathen says... Chris Jericho


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This is another one that should be relativly easy.


----------



## Heathen

Might that be a young Undertaker?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

It was mean Mark Callous who later became The Undertaker.   Who is this young man who became one of the biggest stars of all-time?


----------



## Sharpshooter

*My Guess*

Harley Race


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Answer is Harley Race


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I had to remove alot of the pics I had posted Jim has put a limit on 15 attachments per post to conserve space. If anyone wants one of the pics I've deleted let me know and I'll re-post it. Now back to the guessing game, who's this former Ga. Heavyweight Champ.


----------



## Chuck Martin

Rocky Johnson father to the Rock


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Rocky Johnson is correct. If any of you have a pic to post share it with us. In the meantime who' this wildman circa 1970's


----------



## Heathen

Any hints?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This guy was a killer.


----------



## southernclay

Dick Murdough or Murdock?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not Murdoch. This guy had an imagenary friend he talked to!


----------



## Heathen

Killer Kowlowski (?)


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Were his initials were racist ? 
Bobby 'The brain' Heenan managed Blackjack Lanza, Masked Superstar, and this guy in Ga. in the 70's


----------



## burnbulldawg

Is it "Killer" Karl Kox


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Killre Karl Kox is the man! 

Here is another. I don't know if I' reconize him as a young man. He went on to be a big star in the southeast!


----------



## Flash

Arn or Ole Anderson??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I started not to post OLE ANDERSON because I thought it might be too hard.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's 'da man?


----------



## dbodkin

Bruno Sanmartino .. Right rpaul11???


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Bruno? Way off!


----------



## ramblinrack

a young lex luger?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He was a very big star in Ga in 80's he looked quite a bit different.


----------



## Heathen

Buzz Sawyer?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Buzz indead. Heathen I'm going way back to the late 60's with the next one!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Today's my birthday. I'm 47 (ouch) if you watched Ga. wrestling as a kid as I did you should reconize one of the most popular wrestlers in Ga. history. He was also a promoter behind the scenes.


----------



## ramblinrack

paul jones?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Right era wrong name. Not Paul Jones. He was Ga. Champ and also a very sucessful tag team wrestler.


----------



## ramblinrack

hmmmmm......then i would have to say ray gunkel?


----------



## Heathen

Sorry, that one was before my time, I'm only 32.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

We have a winner Ray Gunkel. He promoted with Paul Jones then after his death his wife Ann went out on her own with All South Championship Wrestling for a few years.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this former Ga. Champ?


----------



## Flash

He looks a little like Johnny Valentine, but I don't remember him having side burns like that.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not Valentine. He was master of the heart punch,had a kid that wrestled in WWF for awhile


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He was known as .....the man..... He was in Ga. around the time of Rocky Johnson,Abdulllah,Mark Lewin(as a good guy) around mid-70's. Who was he?


----------



## Heathen

Ron Garvin?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not Garvin. I'll tell you his first name it was Stan, he wasn't in Ga. but a month or two. If nobody gets it right by Fri. I'll tell you who it is!


----------



## MoeBirds

Are we all forgetting the one and only..........
                      "INNER-GENDER CHAMPION OF THE WORLD"
                                       Mr. Andy Kaufman
                                                   vs.
                      Jerry Lauler ; The Keeper of the Secret..... of one of the best "hoakes" ever pulled!!!


----------



## john24fl

*favorite wrestler*

stan stasiak


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

John you are correct Stan 'The Man' Stasiak 

If anyone has any pics post them.You can get them at Yahoo Image!


----------



## ramblinrack

yall remember this classic villain?
(hint) he'd sharpen his teeth with a file.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

GLAD TO SEE OTHER PEOPLE POSTING PICS. The man in question is Freddie Blassie a true classic!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

_Habresham hammer asked: Are Rob Van Dam and Jean Claude kin?_ 
If they are they've never mentioned it and I'm sure they would for publicity, they sure do look alike though.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here is a pic you should recall. He was one of the first bad guys who were black,great star in Ga. and all over the world!


----------



## Chuck Martin

I don't see the picture but...........it's either Tony Atlis with the African Soupbone or Norvel Austin


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

OOPS! I GUESS I FORGOT TO ATTACH THE PIC.  Good guesses on a pic you couldn't see but wrong. here is the pic.


----------



## Chuck Martin

That would be the Big Cat Ernie Ladd..........ya dirty dirty dawg


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ernie Ladd one of the greatest!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

If you all get this you're o'dad I saw him when he had this look but not sure I could just pick him out from a pic. He was a very big star in ECW ,a manager in WWF, a wrestler and Mgr. in WCW around the NWO time period. I'll even tell you the name he wrestled under at the time of this pic..Scotty The Body. He had a very different look in later years. He had two different personas in WCW.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Did he really play polo when he was in The WWF?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

What was all the talk about a flock?


----------



## Duff

http://www.ricflair.tv/sounds/believe1.wav


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Duff I don't get it the link took ne to deer pics (nice deer )but nothing about a wrestler???    

Whoooooo! That link worked better!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

On the pic remember Sickboy & Saturn???????


----------



## Flash

Did anyone ever watch/remember the rasslin show "GLOW"?


----------



## ramblinrack

Flash said:
			
		

> Did anyone ever watch/remember the rasslin show "GLOW"?



you would probably NEVER believe this but....the gorgeous ladies of wrestling was one of my favorites!


----------



## Heathen

Ernie Ladd was shown earlier, who is he wrestling in this photo?


----------



## Heathen

*Another pic*

Maybe this pic is a little better. Who is The Cat wrestling?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The youg man in my pic was Raven then known as Scotty 'the body' Anthony. It's hard to see Heathen's pic it looks like Mike Graham.


----------



## Heathen

One more pic this one will hopefully be better than the previous.


----------



## deerking

Favorite rassler.....Dream,Andrea Giant, Stan "the Man" Hanson, 'Rasslin #2, Chief Wahoo McDaniel.. Most hated.....superstar.....he tried several times to unmask #2. I tried to stop it but, I couldn't fit through the t.v. screen.  

As far as Heathern's picture...........Cowboy Bill Watts?


----------



## Heathen

Well lets see if some one knows who this guy is?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ladies and Gentlemen Children of all ages the answer is Captain Redneck Dick Murdoch. 

Who is this wildman Dandy Jack Crawford was his mgf. in Ga. But he was a big star all over the country


----------



## Heathen

George THE ANIMAL Steele. 
Now who might this be?
Mt Man hits it Dick Murdock.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not George 'animal' Steele  

Would yours be Tony Marino


----------



## GeauxLSU

Didn't read this entire thread and maybe some info has come from here http://www.kayfabememories.com/ but looks like it may be of interest to some of you.  
I grew up a "Mid-south" youngun myself.  JYD and his patented "Big Thump!"  Nobody could recover!   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I'm a big fan of Kayfabe, I was on their message board and it got hacked and is still down. Hey GeauxLsu remember The Freebirds blinding The Junkyard Dog?


----------



## Heathen

No, Mt. Man not Tony Marino, this is a very early pic of someone who later became a manager, you might see he was precious?


----------



## Heathen

Remember the Freebirds piledriving Paul Orndorff and breaking his neck?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I'd have never reconized Ellering.
Ok who was the brute I post  ed?


----------



## Flash

Brute Bernard is the man, when I saw him he was managed by Homer O'dell


----------



## gofish07

Does anyone remember the Midgets wrestling on the NWA Cards evry weekend at the Atlanta city auditorium?  Thats as far back as I go.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Maybe it was O'dell But the wrestler was Brute Bernard!  

Okay who is this?


----------



## Heathen

ANY HINTS?


----------



## Heathen

Who is this brawler?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I always thought he was a magnificent athelete! Hint Hint


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I almost said Jimmy Golden but it's Dick Slater!


----------



## Heathen

Mt. Man nails it again.
Would your pic be Don Morrocco?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Another one bites the dust Don Muraco was the man.

You post again, remember to delete old pics.


----------



## Heathen

How about this young fella with Gordon Solie?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Kevin Sullivan Who's this masked man he was one of the biggest stars in Ga. in the70's


----------



## Heathen

Mt. Man, survey says...... Kevin Sullivan, I liked his valet,   think her name was the fallen angel.


----------



## Heathen

The Assasin?


----------



## Heathen

Who knows who this young wrestler is?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yours is Hot Stuff Eddie Gilbert. Mine was not the Assassin although he was a protege of the Assassins for a time. This guy was a real pro.


----------



## Heathen

Superstar?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not Superstar In the Early '70's teamed with Bobby Shane. Later wrestled in Fla. as Redbeard.
Go ahead and post another


----------



## popcorn

*old timers*

the  Torso brothers,  the  pro ( mask)     and how about 
 elmongo


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Popcorn you are right the pic is Doug'The Pro'Gilbert!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this former Ga. champ who went on to become more famous as a member of one of the top tag teams of all time?


----------



## Heathen

Dennis Condery  1/2 of the Midnight Express.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

YOU THE MAN ...DENNIS CONDREY


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

WHO IS THIS WRESTLER CIRCA 70'S ONE OF THREE SO-CALLED BROTHERS. YOU WOULD'VE THOUGHT THEY WERE FROM OUTER SPACE!


----------



## Heathen

Who is this great one?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Good try Cheif Wahoo McDaniel 

WHO IS MY PIC?


----------



## Heathen

Not sure who your pic is from. I wasn't born till 72, was it late 70's?


----------



## Heathen

Who's this cowboy?


----------



## deerking

i'm guessin' it's Stan "the man" Hanson.............


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

It is Stan Hansen 

HERE IS MY PIC AGAIN ONE OF 3 BROTHERS(THEY WEREN'T REALLY IN REAL LIFE) WRESTLED IN GA. TENN. ALA. HIS OLDER BROTHER WAS KNOWN AS THE SWEET MAN. ALL HAD SPACE SOUNDING FIRST NAMES,LAST NAME WAS ALSO THE NAME OF THE KING OF BLUEGRASS.THEY ALL HAD A WHITE STREAK DOWN THE MIDDLE OF THEIR HAIR.


----------



## southernclay

Who is Monroe


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Which Monroe Brother is this?


----------



## Heathen

Still have no clue to who your pic is, maybe before my time.
Who are these two guys ?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Dory Funk Sr. & a young Terry Funk 


Oh  mine was Rocket Monroe. There was Sputnik, Flash ,Jet (never saw him) and Rocket, they were big stars. They later brought a black wrestler Norvelle Austin in as a partner complete with the signature Monroe white streak down the middle of their hair.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this guy who went on to greater fame as a mgr. & commentator?    
Looks like he had a bad match!


----------



## deerking

is that "the Brain", Bobby Hennan?

Mountain Man, did you ever rastle? You sure know an awful lot about it.....I'm thinkin' I may have found the long lost "SUPERSTAR".


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Bobby Heenan is correct. Never wrestled just liked to watch it in the old days.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

All of you should reconize this all time Ga. great.


----------



## Handgunner

Mr. Bob Armstrong?


----------



## deerking

Delton beat me to it............did the B A on his boot give it away or just the look?


----------



## Handgunner

Didn't even notice the B.A... Good eyes! *L*  Just the look told me...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

We have two winners Bob Armstrong. I thought it might fool you he was in a car wreck and it changed his facial features somewhat. I didn't even notice the B.A. on his boots. This pic also should be realitivly easy. An early pic of a really big star in 80's & early 90's.


----------



## Flash

Jake the Snake??


----------



## deerking

is that a young Magnum T A?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Jake Roberts is right. Who is this young man became a very big draw and probably still is.


----------



## Heathen

Any hints?


----------



## Handgunner

Can't think of his name right off the bat, but wasn't he recently on the "Tony Little's workout" informercial on the gazelle?

Leapin' Lanny Poffo or something????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Played at UGA


----------



## Handgunner

Bill Goldberg!!!!

I cheated, I must admit.


----------



## HuntinRebel3

Bill Goldberg!


----------



## HuntinRebel3

I didn't cheat!


----------



## Handgunner

Mountain Man, since HuntinRebel didn't cheat, does he win the prize?


----------



## HuntinRebel3




----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

You're making me choose between a dog and Earnhardt.
You just got ramed into the wall. Huntin Rebel 3 wins!


----------



## Handgunner

yeah but...... but.......... you saying "The Man" is better lookin' than my dog?

I'm tellin' my dog on you and hope he doesn't take it too hard!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Delton I hate to treat him like a dog but my brother would never forgive me if I dissed the #3 who is this bloody wrestler who later became a NWA champ?


----------



## Flash

Blood makes it hard to figure out, looks to skinny to be my guess, Harley Race


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not Race, this was later, he was a second generation wrestler. I know most of you all have saw him.


----------



## Heathen

Barry Windom?


----------



## Heathen

Who is this young wrestler?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Mine was Barry Windham. Yours is Don Muraco

Who's this?


----------



## Heathen

Mt. Man does it again!  
Not sure who your pic is of.  
Who is this guy?


----------



## Flash

A young Arn Anderson??


----------



## Heathen

No not Arn Anderson.
This guy used to carry an American flag at times, sometimes carried a 2+4 around.
Sorry not a very good pic.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Hacksaw Jim Duggan is Heathen's pic!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here is my pic again. He had three brothers that wrestled one is still a big star and his son is also a wrestler!


----------



## john24fl

*wrestler?*

hacksaw jim duggan


----------



## john24fl

*wrestler?*

its one of the geureros, spellin wrong lol


----------



## john24fl

*wrestler*

chavo or hector


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Gory Guerrero had 4 sons Mando,Hector(Lazer Tron),Eddie and Chavo. The pic is Chavo Sr.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this wrestler circa 80's early -mid 90's a part of a successful tag team on TBS?


----------



## southernclay

Can;t remember his name but he was 1/2 of the midnight express right?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Wrong team but right time period, he was a good guy. Good friend of The Armstrongs!


----------



## Heathen

Mt. Man does it again on my last pic.
Now who might this be?


----------



## Heathen

*Mt. Man's pic*

Ken Timbs


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Heathen you've really dissapointed me, not Ken Timbs. Did this guy really like white lightining?


----------



## Heathen

I remember him but the name is just not coming to me.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He had the same last name as Little Jack ------who sat in a corner in the nursery rhyme.


----------



## deerking

Tim Horner................how'd I do?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

deerking we now that me and you both know our nursery rhymes..Tim Horner is correct!


----------



## deerking

yeah, but I started to say Bob Horner..............But I think that was a different sport. Next please...................


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's the man?


----------



## deerking

Is that the "rude one" Ravishing Rick Rude


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

You 'da man Rude was right.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's this?


----------



## john24fl

*wrestler*

triple h, hunter hearst helmsley?


----------



## Handgunner

If that's NOT Triple H, it's his doppleganger! *L*


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

HHH is correct the next one will be tougher!
This wrestler was one of the biggest stars in the WWF in the 80's. Who is he? 
PS We ain't got no dopplegangers  here in the mountains most of us are Baptist or Methodists.


----------



## Heathen

Adrian Adonis?
Who are these two guys?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Adrian Adonis is right looked different late in his carrer didn't he?
Yours is Gorrila Monsoon vs Muhammid Ali


----------



## Heathen

OH YES, Adorable Adrian looked very different, kind of going after the Adrian Street look.  
Now he might this collage be of?
Gorilla & Ali was right by the way.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

It's David Sammartino


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's this:


----------



## Flash

It's either Bearcat or Sonny Wright


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I'll give it to you it's Sonny King who  sometimes wrestled as Bearcat Wright's brother


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Before J.J. Dillion she was Tully Blanchard's mgr. Who was she?


----------



## ramblinrack

would that be "baby doll'....(and i use the term LOOSELY) after she left dusty rhodes?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Remember Dusty said she was like an old shoe that had been worn out. Pretty racy for those days. Also her real name is Nicola Roberts sister of Jake The Snake Roberts


----------



## ramblinrack

name BOTH of these...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Hotstuff Eddie Gilbert & Missy Hyatt
Who's this:


----------



## ramblinrack

dr. death steve williams?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yep Dr. Death


----------



## ramblinrack

here yall go...i saw this man rassle at the old municipal auditorium and actually had a VERY close encounter with him at ringside.


----------



## deerking

George the Animal Steel


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

rack i don't get fooled on these often but i'm pokin' in the air missouri mauler?


----------



## ramblinrack

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> rack i don't get fooled on these often but i'm pokin' in the air missouri mauler?


 
you got it. the man had about 3" of hair on his chest and someone threw him out of the ring. my "buddy", decided it would be cool to throw a lit cigarette on his chest as he lay on the floor moanin and groanin...well, that hair began to smoke and purdy soon he was yellin FER REAL!!! thank the good lord he didn't know who did it. i believe he would have hurt them....BAD!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This one won't last long who's he


----------



## Flash

Tim Woods, wasn't he also Mr Rasslin (masked) at one time??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

flash if i'd known you were around it would've been harder.
tim woods is right


----------



## Heathen

Who's this one here?


----------



## Heathen

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Remember Dusty said she was like an old shoe that had been worn out. Pretty racy for those days. Also her real name is Nicola Roberts sister of Jake The Snake Roberts


Cool bit of info I never knew she was actually Jake's sister.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Pat Patterson but why was a _girl _with him?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's this?   Also on Baby Doll being Jake Robert's sister her father was on half of the Kentuckians tag team in the 60's & 70's


----------



## ramblinrack

greg valentine


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

greg valentine...yep

You should know this one too:


----------



## Heathen

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Pat Patterson but why was a _girl _with him?


Looks like he might have been counting money.


----------



## Heathen

Jake Robert's sister her father was on half of the Kentuckians tag team in the 60's & 70's
I knew that his father was also a wrestler. I saw some type documentary and jake had a really bad drug addiction. 
I always liked him as a kid.
Now who's this guy?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Rocky Johnson
AGAIN WHO'S THIS:


----------



## Chuck Martin

Tatonka


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

you the man chuck
who's this?


----------



## Heathen

Nation Of Domintation member, but can't remember his name. Vega or something?
Of course you were right again on my pic.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ahmed Johnson member of NOD


----------



## Heathen

Okay whos this should be easy.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ted Didiase
Who's this I would never get it myself, all of you wrestling fans have saw  him throughout 80's-90's he looked VERY different when we all saw him


----------



## deerking

Ted debiasi


----------



## dutchman

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Ted Didiase
> Who's this I would never get it myself, all of you wrestling fans have saw  him throughout 80's-90's he looked VERY different when we all saw him



That guy looks like Mr. T.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He was supposed to be from deapest darkest africa


----------



## ramblinrack

bo bo brazil?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

not bobo sonny king managed him in ga.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He was a savage,couldn't even talk,wrestled in wwf later in his career,they called him a giant. What was with all that face paint?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He Was Billed As Being From Uganda


----------



## Flash

Ugandian Giant???


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

You Are Getting Close ------the Ugandian Giant. Read All My Clues!


----------



## Flash

Ka Ma La spelling


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Kamala The Ugandian Giant


----------



## Flash

It just took me a while


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this killer:


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

wrestled in ga & wwf in 80's


----------



## ramblinrack

killer khan?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yes it was Kahn. Who's this:


----------



## Heathen

Ken Patera


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Right Heathen. Who's this should be real easy


----------



## john24fl

*wrestler*

saturn. heres a question though why does the wwe bill kurt angle as the only olympic champion when ken patera and the iron shiek were both olym[ic champions long before kurt?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Mcmahon Has Always Had Selective Memory


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this former wwf champion? mid-70's


----------



## Flash

Pedro Morales


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

very good flash


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's this'un


----------



## Flash

That's a tough one

 Terry Funk??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

not funk but he sure was a long rider


----------



## Heathen

Wild Bill Irwin?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

wild bill it is


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's this? I'll give you a hint in the  mid-80's he won the title in Ga.  and sold the belt to Larry Zabysco


----------



## Heathen

Looks familiar   but just can't put a name with him. Any more hints?


----------



## Heathen

This one should be a piece of cake.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yours is Terry 'Bam Bam' Gordy
Mine was from  texas and was a killer. Here is another pic of the wrestler I posted  wrestled in Ga. Tx. and all over big in 70's and 80's


----------



## Heathen

Killer Karl Kox!
Now who is this?


----------



## ramblinrack

dino supmthinrnuther?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Mine wasn't Kox but you're gettin' there. Yours is Sam Houston.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I'll give you part of my pics name Killer Tim ------


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

My last pic was Killer Tim Brooks.Who was this great star?


----------



## southernclay

Flyin Bryan Pillman. I think he also played for the Bengals once?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Right on both counts southernclay


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This should be easy last name'll be fine I don't remember the first names


----------



## Nathan

The Ultimate Worrier was my favorite but know it is Botista.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here is my pic again who's it?


----------



## Heathen

The front guy looks like a guy that was with the undertaker at one time. I think his name then was Midean(?).
Who is this wrestler?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yours is Jumping JIm Brunzell. I'll give it to you on mine they were the Godwins later the shorter wrestled as Mideon.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this southern superstar from the 70's & 80's came from a wrestling family.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

wrestled in fla,ga. awa, all over had an uncle that was supposed to be crazy and one that was a superstar and one that was a dr.


----------



## ramblinrack

AH'HA.....mike graham.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

yep mike graham, had uncles superstar billy , crazy luke, and dr. jerry. hid dad eddie also wrestled.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Anyone that followes wrestling in the mid-'80's should know this wrestler:


----------



## ramblinrack

nikita koloff?
here you go.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Nakita was right. Yours is Prof. Taru Tanaka


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

You should know thi one


----------



## ramblinrack

i'm thinkin....

meanwhile, check out this story on prof tanaka. very good read! i actually met him at the premiere of jaws at arrowhead cinema in riverdale. his hands were big as plates. very nice and quite literate. he spoke better english than me.

http://www.danzan.com/HTML/PEOPLE/kalani.html


----------



## Heathen

Tito Santana
Mt. Man was right on my pic of brunzel
Now who is this female wrestler?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Chyna????


----------



## Heathen

Chyna it is with a blonde due. Thought the hair might fool ya.
Now who is this guy?


----------



## ramblinrack

black jack mulligan, father of barry windom.


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Haystack Calhoun, has he been mentioned?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Just for Wooody's Janiator....heeers Haystacks


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ok who's this :


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

His father was a wrestler and his son is too


----------



## Flash

Bob Orton Jr


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Orton was correct. Who's this?


----------



## Heathen

Rack got my last pic... Black Jack Mulligan
Whos this one?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

It looks like Percy Pringle or John Studd when he was known as Chuck O'conner. Who's mine?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

My pic : he was in WCW in the late 80's early 90's was a bad guy at first then was a good guy and known as good 'ol -----


----------



## Heathen

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> It looks like Percy Pringle or John Studd when he was known as Chuck O'conner. Who's mine?


Percy Pringle it is.
Now who is this?
Not real sure on yours kinda looks like Earthquake.


----------



## Flash

Is it Bobo Brazil??

  I didn't know John Studd was O'Conner


----------



## Heathen

Not Bobo,  this guy's last name is something sweet.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ray Candy


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here's mine again wrestled in WWF as Bastion Booger


----------



## Heathen

Ray Candy it is Mt. Man gets it again.
Who is this tag team?
Still not sure on your pic though.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Dutch mantell on right on left ron or don bass
Mine was norman the lunatic who became good ol norman


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Going back into the '70's one of the greatest wrestlers of all time:


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

there's a holiday named the same as his last name


----------



## Flash

Johnny Valentine


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this tag team the blonde guy has a son that's a big star today and the japanese guy is a true southern legend. They didn't wrestle much in Ga. but about everwhere else.


----------



## Flash

?? and Mr Fugi


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Flash I forgot to edit that puppy and it wasn't Fugi.


----------



## Heathen

Jerry Jarret and Tojo Yomoto(?)
Mt. Man was correct on my pic earlier.
Now who is this guy?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

correct on jarrett and tojo
yours is lord alfred hayes


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this team


----------



## Heathen

You are correct  AGAIN  Mt. Man.
Your pic is the Barbarian and Warlord, can't remember the name of their team....Powers of Pain(?)
Who is this pic of?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

One Of My Favorite Wrestlers To Ever Wrestle In Ga. nick Bockwinkle


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## Preacher2671

Is that Buff Bagwell


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

That was Buff before he was the Stuff


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

In This Pic You Have The Mongols W/mgr. George Cannon The Guy On The Right Is Geto Mongol The One On The Left Is Bolo Mongol. My Question Is What 2 Other Idenities Did Bolo Wrestle Under One Was In Ga. The Other In The Wwf. Look At His Eyes!


----------



## Handgunner

I've met Mark Bagwell quite a few times while working at Cost Plus Foods in Woodstock back around '90 and '91.  He lived near there in Marietta and done some of his grocery shopping there...  Nice man.


----------



## Handgunner

North Georgia.. He looks a lot like Hogan in the eyes..??


----------



## HuntinRebel3

Looks like Ox Baker to me?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

not ox. here is the original post:
In This Pic You Have The Mongols W/mgr. George Cannon The Guy On The Right Is Geto Mongol The One On The Left Is Bolo Mongol. My Question Is What 2 Other Idenities Did Bolo Wrestle Under One Was In Ga. The Other In The Wwf. Look At His Eyes! was a masked man in ga and a member of a tag team i wwf name the tag team or the masked man or his real name


----------



## Heathen

They just ain't no fooling ole Mt. Man!  
But any way I'll try again, who is this guy?


----------



## ramblinrack

jack briscoe?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

back to my pic who was bolo mongol?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Bolo wrestled in ga as the masked superstar and was axe of demolition in the wwf. his name is bill eadie
Who is this legend of wrestling he wrestled in 60's &70's but you all should know him


----------



## ramblinrack

bruno sammartino(sp?)


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

bruno is right


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who is this again from the 70's but you should know who he is


----------



## Flash

Superstar Billy Graham


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## Flash

Boogie Woggie man Jimmy Viliant


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Flash you dissapointed me not Valiant. This guy said _I aint CRAZY!_


----------



## ramblinrack

moondog mayne?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

not mayne but similar style in ga 70's-80's


----------



## Flash

He looked a little like him to me

 Since that yellow jacket man guessed M M was it the other moondawg? I never saw them rassle but it seems like I read of a tag team called the Moondawgs.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

no he wasn't a moondog he was a graham


----------



## john24fl

*wrestler  ?*

the good dr. jerry graham ?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

very close


----------



## Heathen

Crazy Luke Graham


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

right you are heathen


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this


----------



## Flash

Don't think I ever seen that one


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

he was a legend in tenn, ala, fla,etc. wrestled in ga, for awhile. was he really from mongolia?
he would use this exercise device during interviews


----------



## ramblinrack

the mongolian stomper?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

stomper is right. who's this you saw him w/more facial hair,also he had two sons that became wrestlers, look at his face closely.


----------



## ramblinrack

black jack mulligan? man, i can't believe how far this thread has gone...and to think...some folks actually think rasslin' is fake.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who said it was fake?  
who's this


----------



## Flash

Jerry Blackwell

  Was he the same guy as One Man Gang?


----------



## Heathen

Who's this ? German?


----------



## Flash

The Claw Barron Von Raske

  A friend of mine in the AF knew him.


----------



## Heathen

Flash got it, it was The Barron


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The one man gang wasn't Blackwell


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## Flash

Woody??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Might be although it could be his uncle


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

wrestled in wwf had two other hillbillies with him.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The Pic Was Uncle Elmer He Also Wrestled As Plowboy Frazier


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's This?


----------



## Heathen

BIG VAN VADER
Now who is this pic of?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Dustin Rhodes


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's This'un


----------



## Heathen

Mt. Man is right again.
You sure you ain't no retired wrestler? 
I'll have to get some more pics now!


----------



## Heathen

Ken Shamrock.
You know he trains fighters for the UFC now, I caught a fight of his on there a year or so ago in which he lost to Bad Boy Tito Ortiz.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Shamrock Is A Legit Tough Guy!
Who's This He Is  Still A Big Star?


----------



## Heathen

Big Show
I have more pics now maybe this one will be a little tougher.


----------



## ramblinrack

bobby shane?


----------



## Flash

Bobby the Brain Henan????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ray Stevens


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## woodstock woody

I have 2 of them, my 2 boys....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here's the pic again, you know his father as an announcer


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Bet'cha Everyone In Memphis Knows Him.


----------



## Heathen

Mt. Man does it again..... Ray Stevens it is.
Grand Master Sexay.....Brian Christopher
Okay lets try this once more who's this one?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ivan Putski


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's This?


----------



## Flash

Mr Fugi

 Didn't Putski work on the short lived league (forget the name) with masked man Mil Miscarus (sp?).


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I Think You Are Refering To The Iwa In 70's Mascaras Was There Along With The Mighty Igor.
Igor Wore Long Johns Under His Trunks And Putski Did Also In His Early Career. Fugi Was Right.
Who's This? He Wasn't A Model When He Wrestled In Ga.


----------



## Flash

That was it, I can't remember the other stars

  Ravashing Rick Rude


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not Rude This Guy Was French-canadian...hint Model


----------



## Flash

Martell


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Martell Is Right


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This Guy Has Wrestled Under So Many Names Any Of Them  Will Do. Who Is He?


----------



## southernclay

His name escapes me but I remember him as an IRS agent or accountant. Mark something?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Mike Rotundo,mike Rotunda,micheal Wallstreet,irwin R. Schyster,irs. You Got It.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's This?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Teamed With Mark Henry


----------



## Heathen

D-LO BROWN
Of course Mt. Man got mine of Putski.
Now how about this pic.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I Think He Lookes Like The Harts Is It Stu Hart?


----------



## Heathen

Man I just can't get anything by you Mt. Man
Stu Hart it is.
How about this one.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Your Kidding On Hart, That Was Luck. This One Is One Of My Fav, Wrestlers Jerry Stubbs(mr. Olympia) Shame He Never Made It Big With Wcw Or Wwf. Did Any Of You Ever See Stubbs And Arn Anderson Team Up In Alabama They Were Great!


----------



## ramblinrack

who's this....he and his brother were one of the original bad guy tag teams in ga in the 60's and 70's...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Sputnik Monroe


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's This Former Wcw Star Who Wrestled Under Several Id's Any Of Them Are Fine.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Teamed With Buff And Was Part Of Raven's Nest


----------



## Flash

Don't know that one, I do better with the older guys


----------



## Heathen

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Your Kidding On Hart, That Was Luck. This One Is One Of My Fav, Wrestlers Jerry Stubbs(mr. Olympia) Shame He Never Made It Big With Wcw Or Wwf. Did Any Of You Ever See Stubbs And Arn Anderson Team Up In Alabama They Were Great!


Yeah I liked Jerry too. I used to go see him in Mareitta at the cobb Civic Center. Your pics name is on the end of my tonuge, just can't spit it out!
Who is this guy?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

tom zenk


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

my pic's last name is the same as the thing they drill for oil in the ocean


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

the pic was scotty riggs,riggs,scott studd
who's this bonus points if you can name the girl


----------



## Vapor 300

growning up in Florida I remember alot of these folks . But the greatest manager was Jim Cornett . Do you folks remember the Coalminer Norm Staples,He wrestled in the West Virginia market and alittle in Florida.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Hey  Tim You Any Relation To Jim? Here's My Last Pic Again. Never Heard Of The Coal Miner Guy Give Me Some More Info Other Names He Wrestled Under, Etc.


----------



## Heathen

Jimmy Garvin & Precious
Now see if you can name this one.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Buddy Landell With Jj Dillion


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Do You Recognize This Future Superstar Tag Team?


----------



## Flash

The one standing looks a little like The American Dream Dusty Rhodes before he "filled out"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Look Real Close This Was An Early Pic Of One Of The Biggest Tag Team Ever. Look At Their Faces. Not Dusty


----------



## ramblinrack

i'm guessing freebirds?


----------



## cpaboy

NGMM, you sure know a lot about wrestling history.  I used to tape Superstars of Wrestling every Saturday night when I was a teenager (mid 80s).  I think it stayed on for 6 hours.  Here are some of my favorites:

Dr. Death Steve Williams and One Man Gang has some classic battles in the former UWF.

Bruiser Brody (aka King Kong Brody) and Abdullah the Butcher had some epic battles out in Dallas.  Brody was always a friend of the Von Erichs but was otherwise a bad guy in the Midwest.  Kerry Von Erich vs. Rick Rude was good.  Didn't all the Von Erich's die tragic deaths?

And of course you had to love Gordon Solie calling another Bob "The Bullet" Armstrong victory in Birmingham.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The Freebirds Were The Pic, I Remember Them Wrestling In Tenn. When They First Started Out As Pretty Boy Terry Gordy & Lord Micheal Hayes Or Something Like That.
On Cpaboy's Question On The Von Erichs Kevin Is The Only One Still Living.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's This Former Wwf Star He's Had Several Identies Over The Years.


----------



## Heathen

Well The Godfather was one of his roles. The pic you have he was known as Papa something or another a supposed voodoo doc.
You were right again on my pic Mt. Man.
Now who is this?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

papa shango aka the godfather is right.
yours is scott 'hog'irwin  brother of wild bill irwin


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's this guy before he got rich?


----------



## Heathen

Ted Debeosey(?)
You were right again on my pic. I just don,t think you can be fooled.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Dibiase Was Right. Who's This?


----------



## ramblinrack

jim the anvil niedhart?


----------



## Flash

Didn't he play pro football for the St Louis Cardinals?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The  Anvil Was It. I Thought He Played For The Raiders But I Could Be Wrong.
Here Is A Pic Of One Of The Greatest Wrestlers Of All Time,held The Nwa More Times Than Anyone Up  Until Flair.


----------



## Heathen

Lou Thez?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Impressive Heathen.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Name One Or Both Of These Big Stars Of The 60's,70's,& Early 80's. Wrestled Mostly  In  Awa/mid-west But Were Known Allover The World & Occasionally Wrestled In Ga.


----------



## Heathen

Dick Murdock & Dick The Bruiser


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

the bruiser is right who is his long time partner?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

the wrestler on the right is the crusher


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This wrestler was NWA champion in the 60's he was from Canada and nicknamed 'Big Thunder' he was the ref in the first pay-per view event ever Starrcade: A Flair for the Gold when Flair won the title from Race.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

looks like i went back a little too far that was gene kiniski


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

this one should be very easy


----------



## Chuck Martin

Mark Merro


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

That's Right He Was A Baaaaad Man


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Everybody Should Know Prehaps The Best Masked Team Ever. Who Were They?


----------



## Flash

Assassin's???


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yep Tom Renesto & Jody Hamilton The Assassins


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who Was This Wrestler From One Of The Biggest Wrestling Families Ever.


----------



## Heathen

That would be Kerry Von Eric
Now who is this?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Tony Atlas


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's  This?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Kevin  Is The  Only One Still Living


----------



## Heathen

Chief Jay Strongbow?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who Was This Lady When She Was Muuuuuch Younger?


----------



## Flash

Fabulous Mula??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

She sure looked better back then didn't she?


----------



## Flash

I guess that happens with too many "turnbuckles" in a persons life


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Let's stay with the ladies. Who is this lady she was a star as a wrestler then as a valet in WCW,AWA,&WWF


----------



## Flash

I really don't know, but I will guess the lovely Elizabeth cause I can't think of any other names


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not Elizabeth this girl was sensational!


----------



## Flash

Susie or Susan, I figure it started with an S

 What happened to Scarey Sherry


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

_flash wrote: What happened to Scarey Sherry_
you're looking at her


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who is this nice looking young man,former NWA champ that as a grizzled vetran became a wildman?


----------



## southernclay

Mula was rough.
Is that Terry Funk?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yep that's the hardcore legend


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's this wrestler? You know him best as part of a tag team. They were the top team intheWWF for years.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He & his partner really liked matilda


----------



## john24fl

*wrestler*

dynamite kid


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Dynamite Kid is correct. When I was getting this pic the story with it said The Kid was confined to a wheel chair. I don't know any more details.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's this?


----------



## Heathen

BEEFCAKE!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## Heathen

Virgil


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster

That's Magnum TA, or as Nakita Kolof said: "Maga TA". I'm pretty sure he crashed his Fiero into a tree.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

true on all accounts


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who is this guy who was on his way to stardom until signing with the wwf and having a ridiculous gimmik?


----------



## southernclay

Terry ?
He became the Red Rooster


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

terry 'red rooster' taylor


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this


----------



## john24fl

*wrestler*

big john studd


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

yep Koko b ware you all are working me tonite


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

this should be easy


----------



## Flash

King Kong Bundy
  Were is he now?? Did he pass away?


----------



## red tail

The rattle snake Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Bundy is right. As far as I know he's still alive.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Remember this guy?


----------



## Flash

Jimmy "Super Fly" Sunka


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

right


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this member of a famous wrestling family?


----------



## Flash

There you go with the newer ones again


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

No you have saw him plenty  this ain't no Vince Mcmahon creation his daddy was a star his brother was NWA champ for a while his brother-in law also wrestled.


----------



## sr.corndog

*favorite wrestler*

Earnie Ladd!  Taking out of the side of your neck!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

it sure is


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

remember him?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

honky is right


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

how about this one


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this _German_ villian who supposedly put the scars on dusty's upper arm?


----------



## cpaboy

I don't know the answer to the picture, but answer this easy one:  Who did Rick Flair chase to Japan to reclaim his title?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I'm not sure but I remember something about a disputed title win with  Tatsumi Fujinami


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

on the pic his first name was waldo


----------



## Woody

Ya'll got it goin on in this thread.

Should be a record for replies ------ views too?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Woody it's definatly my biggest hit!  
heres the pic again his first name was Waldo and he ws supposed to be a German. He had some _family_ in Texas.


----------



## john24fl

*wrestler*

waldo von erich


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

way to go john i was going to give the name in the morning.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who was thid madman from the 60's and 70's? Most of you know him as an announcer in WWF


----------



## southernclay

Gotta be Gorilla Monson


----------



## Heathen

Okay lets see if anyone can name this guy.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

mine was gorilla yours is leaping lanny poffo brother of the macho man. when they first started wrestling lanny was a bigger star.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

mine was gorilla yours is leaping lanny poffo brother of the macho man. when they first started wrestling lanny was a bigger star.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

mine was gorilla yours is leaping lanny poffo brother of the macho man. when they first started wrestling lanny was a bigger star.


----------



## ramblinrack

n ga...you know your rasslin'....see if these will keep you busy fer a minute or two?


----------



## ramblinrack

another....


----------



## ramblinrack

one more...


----------



## Flash

Big John Studd is the last one


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

robert fuller is the first one


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

rack your first one was bobby shane


----------



## cpaboy

looks like a young Gordon Solie.  The answer to my previous question was Kerry Von Erich.  He defeated Flair in Texas I think for the title and while on tour Flair followed him and won with a controversial roll-up.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Solie was right. Was it David or Kerry on the question about Flair?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this team? They were kinda Rock 'n' Roll Express rip-offs but were big in the '80'-early '90's


----------



## cpaboy

NGMM it was Kerry that Flair defeated in Japan to get the title back.  I don't think this is the right answer, but wasn't there also the Midnight Express managed by Jim Cornett (bad guys).  I know the faces but can't name them.  Here's an easy one:  name the wrestler who started in Dallas under one name and then went to the WWF and became World Champion for a brief time (he was steroid buffed to the max).


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yes The Minight Fueded With The R&r Express And My Pic. The Wrestler You're Talking About Must Be The Ultimate Warrior. He Actually Startedout In Memphis  As One Half Of A Team Called The Bladerunners His Partner Was Sting HERE'S MY PIC AGAIN


----------



## cpaboy

You're right.  Thanks for the clarification.  I guess I saw him first wrestling with the Von Erich's.


----------



## Heathen

The Fantastics


----------



## Heathen

Can any one name this team and their individual names?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

adrian adonis & jesse ventura. they were called the east west something another


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

fantastiks were right who's this?


----------



## Heathen

Big Bubba Rogers
Mt. Man does it again.... They were the East West Connection.
Who is this one?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I Started To Post That Pic Last Night It's Larry 'the Axe' Henning Father Of Curt Henning


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's This?


----------



## john24fl

*wrestler*

owen hart, alias the blue blazer. it was a sad day when he lost his life. he was a very talented wrestler.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He Sure Was


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who Is This Guy,played At Fsu,former Wcw Champ,1/2 Wcw Tag Champs,very Successful In Wwf?


----------



## southernclay

Ron Brown? I think that is his last name, he was on the Doom tag team


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

wrong last name right team.. ron simmons


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who was this guy?


----------



## LongSpur

The "BigShow" Paul White grew up in a neighboring town and used to shoot pool at my local watering hole. He had to stoop down to get in the door and made a pool cue look like a pencil. He went to the same school as my daughter. They had to order custom extra/extra/extra large football , and baseball helmets for him and his uniforms all had to be custom made. He was never much of an athlete though. Still no one wanted to block him. 

A Hwy. Patrol friend of mine stopped a big caddy one day a few years ago speeding down the interstate. He pulled the car and inside was Rowdy Roddy Piper, and the Iron Sheik. They were sharing a ride to Atlanta to fight against each other. They had open beers, and some pot, and Rowdy had a handgun. He called for backup and ended up charging them for open container and simple posession, then sent them on their way. He said the Iron Sheik had no accent at all. 

LongSpur


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Hadn't Heard About The Piper Incident. The Sheik & Duggan Got Into About The Same Situation Up North When They Were Fueding In The Wwf.


----------



## Heathen

john24fl said:
			
		

> owen hart, alias the blue blazer. it was a sad day when he lost his life. he was a very talented wrestler.


Yeah I was watching that pay-per-veiw when it happened, even though you never saw any of it. They haven't lowered any one in by cable since.
Of course Mt. Man was right on my pic.
Who is this pic?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

koko b ware


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who is my pic with all the tattoos


----------



## Heathen

Bam Bam Bigaloo


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## ramblinrack

lou albano (sp?)
who's this?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

It's Great To See Others Posting Pics. I'll Leave This One For Someone Else For Awhile.


----------



## southernclay

Wasn't either the Iron Sheik or Nakita Koloff from Canada?


----------



## john24fl

butcher vachon??????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

koloff was canadian. the pic is not vachon


----------



## ramblinrack

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> koloff was canadian. the pic is not vachon



 correct...my pic was well known as a lumber-jack.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He also was canadian and acted crazy and he wrestled in Ga.


----------



## xxxongxxx

kurt angle


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

not angle here's rack's pic again


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The Pic Is Joe Leduc


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who Was This Top  Tag Team Of The '80's? You Should At Least Reconize The Guy On The Right.


----------



## Flash

I should have known Joe Leduc.

  Is the one on the left one of the Gibb brothers Andy or Barry


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

No Not The Gibbs


----------



## Flash

Lex Luger??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

the one on the right was one half of one of the biggest teams ever. they had a loud mouth mgr.


----------



## Heathen

Stan Lane & Steve Kern


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

heathen you're right. did you get my p.m.? post one


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this team?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this flair wanna be


----------



## Heathen

Buddy Landell
Mt. Man yes I did get your pm, I haven't had a chance to check out the sight, but beleive me I will.
Okay who is this?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

steve o


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

same time period as steve o who's this?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Woody's buff alright but it's not him.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

any wrestling fans check out this site:
http://wrestlingisreal.proboards39.com/index.cgi


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The Pic Was Known As The------man


----------



## Flash

Rick Martel??

 I'm just pulling a name out, the last few I knew some one beat me to it.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This Pic Wasn't Martel. His First Name Is Tom


----------



## Flash

UNCLE


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

the z man tom zenk was the pic


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

this one should be easier.


----------



## john24fl

*wrestler*

wildfire tommy rich


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Wildfire It Is


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This Should Be Easy.
Who Is His Father?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He Is A Member Of A Wrestling Family But Is Best Known As A Member Of A Group Of Wrestlers In The Wwf


----------



## john24fl

*wrestler*

the pic is the road dog jesse james, ex partner of billy gunn, 1/2 of the new age outlaws. his father if i'm not mistaken is bob armstrong. currently in the nwa/ tna wrestling


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

correct on all counts


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## john24fl

*wrestler*

bart gunn???


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

bart is correct


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## john24fl

earthquake, john tenta


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

correct


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who?


----------



## Flash

Is it Dustin Rhoades?? 

  You've been wearing me out lately


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this young wcw  star of the '90's who died a  few years ago


----------



## Heathen

Might that be Bobby Duncan Jr.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

it sure is.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

It Was Mark


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's This?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

he is a wild-eyed southern boy


----------



## Heathen

Looks like an Armstrong, Scott or Steve


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Man You Are Real Close. He & Steve Were Partners.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Remember The Young Guns And The Wild-eyed Southern Boys


----------



## biggabuck

Sting


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

not sting here's the pic again. he teamed with scott armstrong as 1/2 of the wild eyed southern boys later to be pc they were called the young guns


----------



## buckhunter1950

bob armstrong ?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

he isn't an armstrong just a close friend


----------



## Heathen

Tracy Someting or another.


----------



## Flash

I'm stumped on this one. Give us more hints, but What ever you do MT man, don't let the thread die.


----------



## Flash

Tracy Smothers???


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

we have a winner smothers was the pic


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

you should remember this one:


----------



## buckhunter1950

owen hart?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

yep owen is right


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## biggabuck

Junk Yard Dawg


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who are these brothers? both all time greats


----------



## Flash

Jack and Jerry Briscoe


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The Briscos Was Right.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who Was This Big Man That Headlined In The Wwf Until His Death A Few Years Back?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He Was A Samoan Wrestling As A Japanese. Avery Big Star A Coupla Years Ago Died Of A Heart Attack.


----------



## ramblinrack

yokozuna?
no ga...remember the wild samoans, afa and sika? one of their sons is a starting dt at tech, joe anoia. he is already a purdy goodun headin into his jr season. i reckon they're all related as rikishi is his uncle. no fat on this boy though.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Sweet n Sour Chicken????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yokozuna was right. RACK, BEN ARNDT TECH'S PUNTER PLAYED ON MY LITTLE LEAGUE BASEBALL TEAM FOR TWO YEARS 8-9 AGE GROUP. MY YOUNGEST SON PLAYED WITH HIM IN 13-14 AGE GROUP AND THEIR ALL-STAR TEAM FINISHED 3rd  IN THE STATE. IT WAS DOUBLE ELIMINATION AND VILLA RICA BEAT US BOTH TIMES.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This Is One Of The Best Wrestlers I Ever Saw. Who Is He?


----------



## Flash

Stan "the lariat" Hansen??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Hanson Was Right


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's This?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

One Of The Biggest Stars In '80's Carwreck Ended His Career


----------



## ramblinrack

magnum t a. no ga, stan hansen was one of my favorites as well. i remember the night he and ole fought at the omni. they were apparently on the outs, and beat each other senseless. i will always believe that that particular match was...FOR REAL!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

magnum is right.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who is this? his son is one of todays biggest stars.


----------



## Flash

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> i will always believe that that particular match was...FOR REAL!



*They all are*


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Flash You Should Know This Pic.
hint: can you smell what his son is cooking?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I Gave The Wrong Info Rocky Johnson Married This Man's Daughter And Out Poped The Rock.who Is This High Samoen Cheif


----------



## john24fl

peter miavia


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Right You Are John


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who Is This Member Of A Wrestling Family?
His Da Wrestled And He Had 3 Brothers  Wrestle One Is One Of Todat'd Biggest Stars


----------



## Flash

I first thought he was a Mulligan with that head of hair.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Hint: He Didn't Use The Frog Splash!


----------



## john24fl

hector ?  guerrerro


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

hector is right


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## ramblinrack

george (the animal) steele....equally adept at hero or villain.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

rack you're right


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this?


----------



## john24fl

one man gang


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Right You Are John


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This Guy Has Ad More Id's Than You Can Shake A Stick At Name Any Of Them.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Very Good Hammer


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who Was This? He Was The Meanest Little Sissy That Ever Lived.(was Married To His Valet In Real Life)
If You Were Familar With Alabama Wrestling This Should Be No Problem.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

His Valet/wife Was Miss Linda


----------



## Flash

Adrain Street or Adonis


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Street Was Right


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's This With The Belt?
Bonus Who's The Guy With The Hat On?


----------



## Heathen

Mannie Ramerez ?
guy with the hats name was Paul something


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Manny Was Right Paul Jones Was His Mgr. Jones Was A Big Star In His Day As A Wrestler


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who Is This Masked Man? He Was The Top Masked Singles Wrestler For The '70's And Part Of The '80's


----------



## ramblinrack

johnny walker........aka......mr. wrestling 2?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

not walker. this guy was a bad guy gary managed him in ga. and other areas.


----------



## Flash

Super Destroyer?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

That's Him Sorta The Pic Is The Spoiler (don Jardine) Whio Also Wrestled As The Super Destroyer.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who Is This Japanese Star? He Put Wrestling 2 Out For Awhile.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He And Mr. Fugi Teamed Up For A Long Time In The Wwf


----------



## Flash

Soto?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He Was Professor T---  T-----
He Had The Dreaded Shinomaki(sp) Nerve Hold And They Used This As Why Wrestling 2 Was Out When He Had Neck Surgery.


----------



## buckhunter1950

tario tanaka ?spelling is definitly wrong


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Tanaka Is Right


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who Are These Two Guys?


----------



## Flash

Toby Keith and somebody   

 Never seen them two


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This Thread Has Been Going For A  Long Time If You All Are Tired Of It Don't Post Any More And We'll Let It Die.
The last pic was JBL AND DUTCH MANTELL.


----------



## southernclay

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> This Thread Has Been Going For A  Long Time If You All Are Tired Of It Don't Post Any More And We'll Let It Die.



Never. I just haven't known anyone lately. Thanks for the continued pics. I've really enjoyed this thread.


----------



## Flash

southernclay said:
			
		

> Never. I just haven't known anyone lately. Thanks for the continued pics. I've really enjoyed this thread.



 What SouthernClay said.  You have stumped me on a few and some that I could answer someone else beat me with the answer.   This is better than fussing about baiting


----------



## Heathen

Okay I haven't posted a pic in a while, so whos these two guys?


----------



## Flash

Nick Bockwinkle (sp) and .......   I know it...... it's killing me Ray something .... Stevens      it took me about 5 minutes to type this


----------



## buckhunter1950

OK we give who is it?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Bockwinkle & Stevens are correct on the pic.

Here's something a little different see how much you know about Bob Armstrong & his family with this crossword puzzle. Let us know how you did....I stunk.
http://bix.shiningwizard.com/armstrongscrossword.html


----------



## Heathen

Don't worry Mnt Man I think I only got one right.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Somebody Else Post A Pic


----------



## the HEED!

*Hacksaw Jim Duggan*

Jim Duggan was the man!


----------



## the HEED!

*How do you forget this guy?*

Cactus Jack, Dude Love, Mankind. Mick foley was great man!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Before Hogan This Guys Dad Ruled The Wwf Title.
Who Is This Second Generation Wrestler? He Didn't Make It As Big As His Daddy.


----------



## Flash

Bruno Sammratio's (sp?) son


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yes His Name Was David But He Wrestled As Bruno Jr. Part Of The Time.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Big Star In The Wwf A Coupla Years Back.


----------



## southernclay

Steve Blackman. Tough dude


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

correct southern clay. somebody post one


----------



## Kreed5821

*Confused*

Was the Dingo Warrior and the Ultimate Warrior the same guy?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Kreed5821 said:
			
		

> Was the Dingo Warrior and the Ultimate Warrior the same guy?


YES THEY WERE THE WARROIR ALSO WRESTLED AS ROCK ONE HALF OF THE BLADE RUNNERS(ROAD WARRIOR RIP-OFFS) WITH STING EARLY IN HIS CAREER.


----------



## southernclay

Who he is?


----------



## HuntinRebel3

Sid Vicious


----------



## southernclay

That's it, here's another. 
NGMMan, I'll have some more next week to give you a little break, gonna be a busy weekend though.


----------



## Heathen

The Enforcer - Double A.A. - ARN ANDERSON
How about this one who is it?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I'll Hold Off Till Tuesday.


----------



## ramblinrack

jimmy garvin?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Garvin's Right Somebody Else Post One


----------



## ramblinrack

okey-dokey....ponder on this'un....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I Started  To Put Him On The Other Day And Didn't  Figure Anybody Would Know Him. Lord I Remember Him Well. We'll See If Anybody Else Does.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Lord Littlebrook If I Remember Right He Was Billed As The Midget Champion.
Post One


----------



## southernclay

My computer that I saved all the pics on is in the shop, bear with me.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who is this guy he had more than one name either will do


----------



## ramblinrack

robert fuller?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

yes fuller,col. parker, tenn. stud all are right.
post one


----------



## Heathen

Okay now we can't just let this post die can we?
Who's this guy? & Can you name his valet?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

i know the wrestler but the valet has me stumped.


----------



## Flash

I give up, Reckon why he dyed his beard??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The Wrestler Is Hustler Rip Rogers. I Don't Remember The Valet.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I Found It The Valet's Name Was Brenda Britton


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this should be easy


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

steiner was right. post one


----------



## Heathen

Mt Man was right on the one I posted the other day.
Who is this guy?


----------



## southernclay

Greg Valentine. I got my computer back finally so I'll try to post some soon.


----------



## Flash

What belt is he wearing?


----------



## southernclay

Who's this fella.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Valentine Must Be Wearing The Old Mid-atlantic Belt The Shirt Says He Broke Wahoo's Leg And That Happened In The Carolinas.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Southern Clay Post Some More


----------



## southernclay

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Southern Clay Post Some More


How bout this guy.


----------



## Eat More Possum

I finally checked out this thread..............

Had all the intentions of posting Haystack Calhoun as my favorite...........

Kinda weird his pic is above my post.


----------



## Eat More Possum

I went back and looked at that pic again.................

that ain't the Haystack I watched on Ga Championship as a kid???????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

More Recent Than Haystacks. Wwf
Possum Glad You Checked It Out. You'll Have To Post Some Pics For Us.


----------



## southernclay

NGMM is right, not Haystack. Anybody know besides the Grand Master?


----------



## Flash

*Hillbilly Jim*, if memory serves me correct he "was a fan and came out of the stands to enter the ring," thus his career started

 I think he's from Towns or White Co


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

he actually started wrestling in memphis as harley davidson


----------



## Flash

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> he actually started wrestling in memphis as harley davidson



 I didn't know that, I just remember his act on WWF (I think it was)

 (White or Towns Co) I was hoping to get a rise out of you


----------



## southernclay

Nice job Flash.

Here's another.


----------



## buckhunter1950

teddy long


----------



## CheapSeats

How about Jack & Jerry Brisco and Harly Race?


----------



## southernclay

buckhunter1950 said:
			
		

> teddy long


That's right. Here's another.


----------



## buckhunter1950

kabucki (sp)?


----------



## southernclay

Nope. Anybody others?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The Great Muta


----------



## southernclay

NGMM is right, thanks for giving them time. Hope y'all haven't lost interest. I've got several more from the 80's and 90's to post. Like this one.


----------



## buckhunter1950

val venus


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

southernclay said:
			
		

> NGMM is right, thanks for giving them time. Hope y'all haven't lost interest. I've got several more from the 80's and 90's to post. Like this one.


THERE ARE MORE PEOPLE PARTICIPATING IN THIS THREAD THAN EVER KEEP THE PICS COMING. i'M JUST LETTING OTHERS GUESS. Anyone else that wants to post a pic bring it on. Post some real old ones I think I can get most of them. Stump me!


----------



## Flash

I need to break down and buy photo editing so I can resize photos and post them.


----------



## southernclay

Man, buckhunter got it fast, I didn't recheck until now. NGMM, If I could find old pics I wouldn't know if your answer was right or not(although I've got a hunch) cause I don't know too many of those guys. Here is an easy older one.


----------



## southernclay

Flash, Here is a free one that JT posted a while back.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=17471&highlight=free+photo


----------



## Flash

I'll check that out 

 Classie Freddie Blassie??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Freddie Blassie was right. This pic I'm going to post is Superstar Billy Graham wrestling one of Blassie's biggest rivals. They wrestled in La and this wrestler was known as the Golden Greek.
Who is he?


----------



## buckhunter1950

adonnis(sp?)


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not adonis


----------



## Flash

You're asking about the boy on the left, correct??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yep the one on the right is Superstar Billy Graham. Who is the one on the left? This would have been in the early to mid '70's


----------



## Flash

Lou Thess

 Just wanted to see if the photo worked too, N GA Mtn man, Flash wanted to say THANKS for putting him on the web. He's thinking it will help him with the ladies


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Lou is not right,but glad Flash is happy. Tell him there are some fine looking black & tans up here in the hills I can put him on to!


----------



## Uncle T

*Steiner Bro.*

I'm not into wrastlin, but my son played baseball against one of the Steiner Bro's son.  I saw the dad in the stands but was told that he's retired now.  There was also another pro wrastler's son on the same team and his name was Buff something.  Ya'll know anything about these two guys?

UT


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Buff would be Marcus Bagwell. The Stiener was probably Rick Stiener's son although it could've been Scott's.
BTW did the kid go by the name Stiener? Their given name is really Rickstiener, Rick just divided the last name and was a star before Scott and he used Stiener too.


----------



## Uncle T

That's them!  They went by Ricksteiner and his boys are pretty big.  The dad had a big black goatee and looked like a lumber jack.  By the way, Mrs Ricksteiner was the coach of the baseball team and she looked like she could whoop the average dad's rear end.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here is my pic again. Who is the wrestler on the left he was known as the Golden Greek.
Here is a link where you can find pics to post most of them are older pics.
http://www.wrestleprints.com/catalog/


----------



## Flash

Uncle


 I give up on this one


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The ''Golden Greek'' John Tolos he and his brother Chris were big stars in the 60's and70's his fued with Blassie was big.
Somebody else post one.


----------



## Flash

Did it work?


----------



## Flash

Cooking with gas now!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Do you want both names or just one?


----------



## Flash

Both, the big boy should be easy to most but the other one might be a little harder since you can't see his face too well


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

If nobody gets I'll give you both Thursday.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

impressive hammer post one


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this former big star in Ga. back in the 60's and 70's? He was one of my favorites.


----------



## Flash

Mongolian Stomper


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not the stomper this guy was managed by dandy jack crawford.


----------



## Flash

Don't know that one


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The pic was El Mongol he was big in Ga. in 60's and '70's one of my all time favorites.
Somebody else post a pic.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I'll post another to seeif you all are still interested.
Who is this tag team?


----------



## Flash

Rock n Roll Express??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Close they were R&R rip offs but were a fantastic team


----------



## Heathen

The Fantastics, don't remember their names though.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Heathen I'm glad you're still alive I was begining to wonder but you are right Tommy Rogers and Bobby Fulton The Fantastics. Someone post one.


----------



## Flash

Did we use this one yet?


----------



## southernclay

George "the Animal" Steel


----------



## southernclay

Let's get a few folks attention. Whose this lady?


----------



## buckhunter1950

debra


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Flash's pic is not George "the Animal" Steel. He teamed with Skull Murphy and Bronco Lubitch back in the '70's


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

JYD who else


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

and with tag team you gotta go with the bushwackers


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Festus glad to have you join in but it makes it a little harder on the rest if you don't give them the answer.
Post one and let 'em guess. BTW who's Flash's pic?


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

sorry i shoot myself in the foot often


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Don't worry just jump back in!


----------



## Flash

Not George the Animal Steele but he did have the same type of act.   I think this guy might have started it before Steele.


----------



## southernclay

I should have looked at the back, not enough hair to be the animal. Not sure who he is.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He wrestled alot in the Carolinas but some in Ga.If nobody gets it I'll answer it Friday.


----------



## ramblinrack

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Festus glad to have you join in but it makes it a little harder on the rest if you don't give them the answer.
> Post one and let 'em guess. BTW who's Flash's pic?




brute bernard seems to ring a bell?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ding Ding you are right Rack. Somebody post one.


----------



## ramblinrack

dang....i'm suprised n ga....i reckon that alsheimers will have to wait a lil bit longer! that name just popped in my head. lucky, i reckon.


----------



## Flash

Another one


----------



## bubbabuck

How about.....Jerry "the King" Lawler !!


----------



## Flash

That's correct,

 Now who is his little buddy?


----------



## ramblinrack

the "mouth of the south"....jimmy hart?


----------



## Flash

Very good Rack

 Who this one be??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The one on the left will be a tough one.


----------



## ramblinrack

the australian sheepherders?


----------



## Flash

Sheepherders is who I knew them by

 Someone else chunk one in there


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I think this one will be easy. Anybody who's watched wrestling has saw him. This was a pic of him when he was very young. Look at that face.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

dusty rhodes


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Right you are Festus now post one.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

see if you can guess this one boys
G.L.O.W.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Well somebody's finally stumped me.I ain't got the foggest idea.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

got one more


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Well somebody's finally stumped me.I ain't got the foggest idea.


the first picture i posted is matilda the hun   and the second is mt. fiji   from G.L.O.W.    gorgeous ladies of wrestling....................yeah right   the are real gorgeous.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

post another festus


----------



## Flash

Dadburn you Festus, I knew Mt Figi but didn't get a chance to repond. 

 GLOW now that was raslin


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's this?


----------



## ramblinrack

gene anderson...saw him rassle many times.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Rack you da man. someone post a pic


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Flash said:
			
		

> Dadburn you Festus, I knew Mt Figi but didn't get a chance to repond.
> 
> GLOW now that was raslin


MY BAD


----------



## Gadget

"Favorite Rassler" with 920 posts.........................LOL...........you guys are too much!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this Superstar?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Graham is right. He looked alot different at this stage in his career than earlier when he had long blonde hair,this was his kung fu period where he was supposed to be a martial arts expert.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

anybody know who this cat is


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

one more


----------



## Flash

Iron Shiek, don't know the other fellar


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

the other fellar id the great muta


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

both are correct good job


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Pitch us another Festus.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

see if yall can git this one


----------



## Flash

Uncle


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

GOOD JOB    ILL KEEP EM COMING


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

See If Yall Can Guess This One  He Is A Little Newer.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I don't know these new fellers. I could tell you who Rowdy Red Roberts was though.


----------



## HuntinRebel3

He looks like that guy that was on Survivor!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> He looks like that guy that was on Survivor!



he was on survivor, his wraslin name is johnny fairplay he wrastles for TNA


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who was this big star in 60's & 70's. His son was a pic on here very recently.


----------



## Gadget

*Anyone know who this guy is?*

anyone know this famous wrestler?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who's mine?


----------



## Gadget

habersham hammer said:
			
		

> Randy Coutre


 

Yep your right......Randy "The Natural" Couture........not the kind of wrestling you guys been talking about.........he's the real deal!


 Too bad he just lost his middle weight UFC Title to Chuck Lidell. 

Love that MMA,


----------



## DurtyDawgs47

Definitely Goldberg and Stone Cold!!!  <--- hotties too


----------



## Heathen

Hey Gadget, theres been several UFC fighters who wrestled for WWE. Dan "The Beast" Severn, her was a champoin in both leagues. Ken Shamrock was another one who wrestled in both, But I would not call the WWE as not real, it just has a predetermined out come. Alot of the stuff they do is still very painful,   especially those chair shots they give out sometimes.
Now who are these two guys? The one is pretty easy, but I'll see if any one can name both.


----------



## Heathen

DurtyDawgs47 said:
			
		

> Definitely Goldberg and Stone Cold!!!  <--- hotties too


I liked Stone Cold & Goldberg too, but I don't think I would call them hotties.  
At least not out loud!


----------



## Gadget

Heathen said:
			
		

> Hey Gadget, theres been several UFC fighters who wrestled for WWE. Dan "The Beast" Severn, her was a champoin in both leagues. Ken Shamrock was another one who wrestled in both, But I would not call the WWE as not real, it just has a predetermined out come. Alot of the stuff they do is still very painful,  especially those chair shots they give out sometimes.
> Now who are these two guys? The one is pretty easy, but I'll see if any one can name both.


I knew those two made some appearences but that's all I know of. I know those guys get hurt doing their thing, that's for sure, just not real match.

The one on the left is Ravishing Rick Rude who died a while back with a heart attack while in his 40's. Probably the steriod abuse.


----------



## DurtyDawgs47

to be old men, they got some nice bods, but i guess all of em do?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The one on the left isn't Rude.


----------



## Gadget

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> The one on the left isn't Rude.


 
ohh.........my bad...............looks like him.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Ding Ding Hammer is right.Did everybody give up on mine?


----------



## Flash

Rowdy Roddy Piper is on the right.

 Mt Man yours looks like Boris Malinko to me.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

You've got a good memory on both Flash.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

guess this one


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I'm not completly sure. I'll wait awhile and see if anyone esle gets it.


----------



## Flash

Would it be Chuck O'Connor?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Flash said:
			
		

> Would it be Chuck O'Connor?


That was my guess too. Big John Studd was O'conner before he was Studd.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

dang i cant get nothin over on yall.  yall watch too much wraslin


----------



## Heathen

Billy Jack Haynes was right, just as Mt Man said.
How about this one.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

bump


----------



## Heathen

Big Boss Man was right, but that was not what he went by in this photo. Do you know what he went by then?
Here's another pic to figure out.


----------



## Flash

Kinda looks like the Nature Boy Ric Flair

  I'm curious about the pre big boss man answer


----------



## Heathen

Flash you got it, thats a young Rick Flair.
Now the other pic I posted was when he was a body uard for Cornett & The Midnight Express....hint.... his name still started with big


----------



## Heathen

Okay guys who is this masked man? He did not wrestle with the mask very much though.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I can tell who he is by the mustache but I never remembered him with a mask.


----------



## Heathen

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> I can tell who he is by the mustache but I never remembered him with a mask.


Yeah it's hard to not know who he is with that stash, I don't ever remember him wearing a mask either but I guess at one point he did & yes he did wrestle as one member of the Jayhawks. He doesn't have his whip     shoo-baby with him either. The anwser to the pic with Cornett was Big Bubba Rogers.
Here's another pic.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Dutch Mantell was the name of the Jayhawk.
Heathen's pic is when this wrestler was much younger but I'm sure all of you have saw this little devil. hint  hint


----------



## Flash

Wild guess "Macho Man Randy Savage" 

 really no clue on this one


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not Savage. He was in the dungeon.


----------



## john24fl

kevin sullivan, maybe


----------



## Heathen

Kevin Sulivan is right, he looked alot different back then, not all the satanic stuff at that point.
WHo is this guy he is alot smaller in this pic than he was later in his career.


----------



## john24fl

adrian adonis????? if i'm right i pulled that out of thin air, lol


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

John you pulled the right one out.


----------



## Heathen

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> John you pulled the right one out.


He sure did!


----------



## Heathen

Who is this guy?


----------



## Heathen

habersham hammer said:
			
		

> Pistol Pez Whatley


Man that was quick, you are correct Hammer
Now how about this one.


----------



## Heathen

Come on guys, hint hint..... his name started with cowboy.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

His son also wrestled in WCW and died a few years back.


----------



## buckhunter1950

bill watts?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not Watts initials were B.D.


----------



## john24fl

bob duncan???????????? god these are getting hard, lol


----------



## Heathen

John24 got it Bobby Duncan Sr.
Who's this one ?


----------



## ramblinrack

buzz sawyer maybe?


----------



## Heathen

Rack got it ........Maddog Buzz Sawyer
Here's another one.


----------



## ramblinrack

i THINK the one on the left is bockwinkle? i was at a new years eve party one night many years ago, at a large nightclub in atlanta....buzz sawyer and ivan koloff were the bouncers...there was NO trouble.


----------



## Heathen

Rack you are right one of the guys is Bockwinkle, the other guy is Fritz Von Eric. Sorry the pic is so small so I know that makes it alot harder.
Here's another pic.


----------



## Heathen

No, but he did team with Kearns


----------



## ramblinrack

stan lane?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Rack is on.


----------



## ramblinrack

n ga, i remember when he tag-teamed with a young randy savage in mid south rasslin'......them dudes were BAD!!! i thougt savage had as much pure talent as anyone i ever saw...when he was young....then when he got old....it was all....
OOOOHYEAH....OOOOOYEAH......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Yeah Savage and Jimmy Valiant were better by far in Memphis than anywhere else they wrestled.


----------



## Heathen

Here's another.


----------



## Heathen

Hey folks we're only 5 away from the 1000th post mark,   wonder if they will ever be another this long?


----------



## ElkMan

I like the women who wind up getting in a big 'ol catfight with each other.  Other than that, I think Cowboy Bob Orton or that doofus that called himself the Iron Sheik that ran around in those silk pajama type pants and the peter pan shoes from the days gone by were weenies.
Brutus the Barber, Jake the Fake and Jimmy "Super Fly" Snooka were talented actors.


----------



## Flash

Ray "The Crippler" Stevens???   I think he used to team with Bockwinkle (sp)


----------



## Heathen

Flash got it


----------



## john24fl

*tag team*

i think they were one of the best teams.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

They were great but I'll let somebody else guess the pic.


----------



## Flash

John24fl  yours is Ole and Arn Anderson


----------



## john24fl

try this one


----------



## Heathen

Don Muraco???


----------



## Howard Roark

I saw Olie and Gene wrassel Wahoo and Paul Jones in the Greenville Memorial Autotorium (SC) in the mid 1970's.  Talk about a bad case of second hand smoke exposure.  THe match went to the 90 minute time limit.  The best wrassling happened after the match was over.


----------



## john24fl

*heathen*

you got it. that is a very young don muraco


----------



## Heathen

Howard Roark said:
			
		

> I saw Olie and Gene wrassel Wahoo and Paul Jones in the Greenville Memorial Autotorium (SC) in the mid 1970's.  Talk about a bad case of second hand smoke exposure.  THe match went to the 90 minute time limit.  The best wrassling happened after the match was over.


Yeah the original "MINNESOTA WRECKING CREW" were the best.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

who's this former football star that went on to become a top star in the '70s & early '80s.Wrestled all over the south as well as other areas.


----------



## Flash

Angelo Mosca, didn't he have a nick name as well??


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

King Kong Angelo Mosca. His son Angelo Mosca Jr. also wrestled.


----------



## GeauxLSU

Punk http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/ricflairmug1.html


----------



## Grand Slam

Disco Enferno


----------



## Dub

I've seen Rick Flair live when I was a kid.  He stole the show....guess what...he's still stealin the show.

I'd also have to give the nod to The Rock.  He's just too dang cool....People's eyebrow and all.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I thought this was dead and buried.


----------



## Randy

My favorite is ELMONGO.  From right here in Griffin.  You got to be an old wrestling fan to know this guy.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Randy said:
			
		

> My favorite is ELMONGO.  From right here in Griffin.  You got to be an old wrestling fan to know this guy.


El Mongol was my favorite wrestler of all time.


----------



## J HESTER

i liked all the old one's wildfire tommy rich/bob armstrong and how about stan the man.


----------



## Heathen

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> I thought this was dead and buried.


Well it looks like Phil dug it up.


----------



## southernclay

I've got a few more. Most of mine are easy.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Rick Rude. Next.


----------



## ramblinrack

Randy said:
			
		

> My favorite is ELMONGO.  From right here in Griffin.  You got to be an old wrestling fan to know this guy.




i thought he was from mongolia?

   

i saw him wrestle many times at the old atl municipal auditorium.


----------



## dutchman

Heathen said:
			
		

> Well it looks like Phil dug it up.



I'll bet he did it just so more folks could see the Mountain Man's flashy new avatar.


----------



## Rockin Randall

Man ya'll r writing faster than I can read em. I'm showing my age here but my 1st was Dick the Bulldog Browler but Flair is da man


----------



## southernclay

Next


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Curt Henning...next.


----------



## centerc

Buff bagwell was the WORST he was so fake.I never missed monday nitro back when it was"real" i had many a fight over if it was real.I used to tape it and have a video of me and my brother at the cobb civic center,
 Road warriors
flair
old steiner bros 
string 
dusty rhodes
jyd
abdoulla the butcher runs a bbq/chineese joint on the west side of atl
WCW RULED


----------



## southernclay

A little harder but not hard still.


----------



## fatboy84

Brooklyn Brawler


----------



## centerc

the MULKEY BROS


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Brooklyn Brawler was right.


----------



## southernclay

centerc said:
			
		

> the MULKEY BROS


  They were awesome, I noticed you were from parts unknown as well. You Wrassle?


----------



## southernclay

Who am I?


----------



## Handgunner

Tully Blanchard.


----------



## Heathen

Here's y'all one.......


----------



## fatboy84

Stan "the Man" Hansen and Terry Gordy


----------



## Heathen

Alright lets see if I can find one that is a little harder even though I know NGMM can name any of them.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Bruiser and Crusher


----------



## centerc

rasslin aint as good as it was when wcw was in atlanta.


----------



## centerc

lex lugar is in jail again


----------



## Flash

centerc said:
			
		

> lex lugar is in jail again



 For??

 Anyone know, What did they say was the cause of Lovely Elizabeths death? Any foul play??


----------



## WSB

To be the man , you got to beat the man! Ric Flair.


----------



## discounthunter

ROAD WARRIORS!animal and hawk


----------



## centerc

southernclay said:
			
		

> They were awesome, I noticed you were from parts unknown as well. You Wrassle?



No that was my "religon" when I was growing up.I watched it taped it but was never big enough


----------



## Heathen

discounthunter said:
			
		

> ROAD WARRIORS!animal and hawk



They were the best tag team in my opinion.


----------



## OffShoreMedic

*Rassler or wrestler???*

Rulon Gardner......oh you meant Rassler, not wrestler..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Who is this former world champion? I guess we are all showing our age.


----------



## Heathen

Looks like Macho Madness ........ AKA ......... Randy Savage


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Right you are Heath.


----------



## Heathen

Heathen said:
			
		

> Looks like Macho Madness ........ AKA ......... Randy Savage


Man does he look old or what? Everybody just thought Flair and Hogan was looking old they ain't got nothing on Macho Man.


----------



## fatboy84

DANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He is def showing his age.


----------



## Flash

Flash said:
			
		

> Anyone know, What did they say was the cause of Lovely Elizabeths death? Any foul play??



 TTT


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here is an article it is a little old but I believe that was the way it wound up.
 The preliminary indications in the death of Elizabeth Heulette (a.k.a. Miss Elizabeth from WWE & WCW) is that it is believed to have been an overdose. Police have ruled out foul play in the death, despite reports of a domestic dispute between Luger and Elizabeth on Easter Sunday. Luger was brought in for questioning by police but was released earlier today. The true cause of death won't likely be determined until the results of the toxicology reports come in. However, the results will take around 30 days to be ready.

Credit: wrestlingobserver.com


----------



## centerc

jyd


----------



## centerc

sting


----------



## 7401R

Heathen said:
			
		

> Dusty Rhodes


 
I am not a wrestling fan , but I do like "The American Dream" too.

   7


----------



## Nga.

Old days Magnum TA

New  The Undertaker


----------



## Heathen

Can you name this guy?


----------



## fatboy84

Nope...Got me with that one


----------



## Heathen

(HINT) He was supposedly Polish


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He used the polish hammer.


----------



## Heathen

Thanks Mt Man for not telling yet we'll give it till tommorrow then you can fill everyone in if they haven't guessed by then.


----------



## fatboy84

Ivan Putski?


----------



## Flash

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Ivan Putski?



 My guess too


----------



## Grand Slam

Can't decide. It's either Rocky King or Disco Enferno.


----------



## Heathen

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Ivan Putski?


Congrats Fatboy you are correct. 
How about this guy?


----------



## Flash

*Don't know*

Thighs look like one of my old girl friends.


----------



## Heathen

(HINT) His last name could be an option for heating your house.


----------



## fatboy84

Rocky Johnson?


----------



## Heathen

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Rocky Johnson?


No he was alot bigger than Rocky. He wrestled with Bullet Bob Armstrong some.


----------



## Heathen

Doug Furnace was his name.
How about his guy?


----------



## REMINGTON710

HULGAN 
Flair
stone cold steve austin
Batista
john Cena (You can't see me)


----------



## Pro40Dually

habersham hammer said:
			
		

> Often imitated but "NEVER" duplicated without a doubt the "Nature Boy" was the man.
> 
> All wrestlers have tried to be him but nobody can run that mouth like Ric could.


----------



## REMINGTON710

I ca't belive nobody likes hogan


----------



## Heathen

sharpshot said:
			
		

> I ca't belive nobody likes hogan


Hogan was not much of a wrestler. I liked him back in the day when I was a youngester. But he has very little skill if any at all. You could probably count the wrestling movers he knows on one hand. The leg drop as a finishing move is just sad. Who else do you know that wins all their matches with a leg drop?  Batista is one of my favorites right now, altough he will be out for a while recovering from his surgery. RVD is coming back soon and he is also a great wrestler another one of my favorites.


----------



## REMINGTON710

Rob Van Dam


----------



## Heathen

sharpshot said:
			
		

> Rob Van Dam


That be him


----------



## REMINGTON710

Carleto beat the crap out of him.........but he was hurt


----------



## Flash

Heathen my guess is Dirty Dick Slater


----------



## fatboy84

Flash said:
			
		

> Heathen my guess is Dirty Dick Slater



Without a doubt that is Dirty Dick Slater....

He was favorite as a kid.  Always had that craziness about him.


----------



## REMINGTON710

Sting
Undertaker


----------



## Flash

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Always had that craziness about him.



 I liked him cause one week he would be a good guy in a tag team match, whoop the bad guys then turn and whoop his partner. Then a month later do the same thing but from starting on the other side.


----------



## Heathen

Flash said:
			
		

> Heathen my guess is Dirty Dick Slater


You are correct he was one of my favorites back then. 
Okay here's another one.


----------



## Flash

Hoss Cartwright


----------



## Heathen

Flash said:
			
		

> Hoss Cartwright


No but his name did start with Cowboy.


----------



## REMINGTON710

cowboy bob ortian


----------



## Heathen

sharpshot said:
			
		

> cowboy bob ortian


No before Orton's time, Back when NWA was the big time orginization. Also had a son that wrestled alittle.


----------



## REMINGTON710

I don't know


----------



## Flash

Cowboy Frankie Lane, still don't know him, just heard that name before


----------



## Heathen

Okay I'll give y'all this one ever heard of Cowboy Bill Watts?
Here's another.
This one should be alittle easier.


----------



## fulldraw74

???   Ron Garvin?


----------



## Flash

Watts, don't think I would have got that one 

Ronnie Garvin


----------



## Flash

fulldraw can type faster than I


----------



## fatboy84

Here's one for you Heathen....


----------



## Flash

Found this photo


----------



## Flash

Fatboy is that Dutchman in the white tank top (background) , I can't see the face


----------



## Heathen

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Here's one for you Heathen....


Any hints?


----------



## Heathen

fulldraw74 said:
			
		

> ???   Ron Garvin?


Fulldraw nails it.
How about this one.


----------



## centerc

the late Eddie Gilbert


----------



## fatboy84

GA Independent Wrestler...Lives in Dublin.....

He ain't hit it big.  Been Wrasslin for about 4 years I guess.   Trained at the Funking Conservatory.

The guy can quote any Flair interview, and has some of the quickest whits I've ever seen.  He got me so mad as kids that I went after him quite few times.  He always said I was crazy when I got mad.


----------



## REMINGTON710

can we do modern wrestlers like on th 2000's or 1999


----------



## Bruz

*Mr X*

My favorite was my uncle Bobby Burt aka Mr. X and part time member of The Assasins tag team. This was from the old Gordon Solie days of wrestling. 

I use to go watch the matches and then hang out with Andre, Abdullah the Butcher, The Anderson's and Mr. Wrestling I and II. 

It was a blast at 5-8 years old. I still have quite a few pieces of memoribilia from those days. My favorite is my Mr. Wrestling mask....still has the sweat stains.


----------



## Heathen

centerc said:
			
		

> the late Eddie Gilbert


You sir are correct.
Okay one of these guys is still in wrestling the other guy was not a wrestler, but wrstled the other guy in the photo once or twice who are they?


----------



## Heathen

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> GA Independent Wrestler...Lives in Dublin.....
> 
> He ain't hit it big.  Been Wrasslin for about 4 years I guess.   Trained at the Funking Conservatory.
> 
> The guy can quote any Flair interview, and has some of the quickest whits I've ever seen.  He got me so mad as kids that I went after him quite few times.  He always said I was crazy when I got mad.


Man I don't keep up with it now days like I did years ago, so I still don't know who he is.


----------



## Heathen

Bruz said:
			
		

> My favorite was my uncle Bobby Burt aka Mr. X and part time member of The Assasins tag team. This was from the old Gordon Solie days of wrestling.
> 
> I use to go watch the matches and then hang out with Andre, Abdullah the Butcher, The Anderson's and Mr. Wrestling I and II.
> 
> It was a blast at 5-8 years old. I still have quite a few pieces of memoribilia from those days. My favorite is my Mr. Wrestling mask....still has the sweat stains.


Man I loved watching the fueds between #2 and the Superstar they were great. I also liked the Assasins as well. Wrestking today is ust not the same as back then. Gordon Solie had to be the best commentator to ever call a match. He will sure be missed.


----------



## Flash

Jerry the King Lawler and the late Andy Kauffman from Taxi (ladka)


----------



## ramsey

Any of ya'll ever hear of Tarzan White? Raised over around Menlo Georgia. Think he worked Georgia some and toured in Canada.I think he died in the 60's.


----------



## Heathen

Flash said:
			
		

> Jerry the King Lawler and the late Andy Kauffman from Taxi (ladka)


Flash you are correct, you were on the ball on that one.
Where you at NGMM?
Here's another.


----------



## Heathen

ramsey said:
			
		

> Any of ya'll ever hear of Tarzan White? Raised over around Menlo Georgia. Think he worked Georgia some and toured in Canada.I think he died in the 60's.


No Ramsey can't say I've heard of him. May have been before my time wasn't born till 72.


----------



## fatboy84

Stan "The Man" Hanson and Terry "Bam Bam" Gordy.


----------



## fatboy84

Heathen,

That is my cousin....BIG BANK BARFIELD

www.bigbankwrestling.com


----------



## fatboy84

Gordon Solie was the best.

I learned about intestinal fortitude and how devastating a punch to the solar lexus was from him.


----------



## Bruz

Heathen said:
			
		

> Man I loved watching the fueds between #2 and the Superstar they were great. I also liked the Assasins as well. Wrestking today is ust not the same as back then. Gordon Solie had to be the best commentator to ever call a match. He will sure be missed.



Yeah it was all in fun back then. Tom Renesto and my uncle were good friends and Uncle Bobby would wrestle as an assasin when one of the guys was sick or hurt. 

A lot of the old guys are promoting in Mexico now. That's where my uncle is these days.


----------



## Heathen

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Stan "The Man" Hanson and Terry "Bam Bam" Gordy.


Fatboy you are correct.
Here's another one.


----------



## fatboy84

Dick Murdock and The American Dream Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Heathen

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Dick Murdock and The American Dream Dusty Rhodes.


You the man Fatboy that be them.
Okay lets do another.


----------



## fatboy84

oh, you may have me on this one....

yeah, you got me.

Is the one n the left Bruno Samartino?


----------



## Flash

Helping Fatboy out: Bruno and Pedro Morales


----------



## fatboy84

Thanks...


----------



## Heathen

Flash said:
			
		

> Helping Fatboy out: Bruno and Pedro Morales


Flash got it and yes Fatboy the one on the left was Bruno.
Who are these to fella's?


----------



## fatboy84

Mad Dog Buzz Sawyer on the right

Under taker's Mgr (I think Percy at the time)

Jim Dugan on the left?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Wrong on the left.


----------



## Heathen

Fatboy you got 2 out of 3, so I'll give you the third, it is Matt Borne.
Okay here's another one.


----------



## fatboy84

Young Greg Valentine?

Probably not, but that is the only clear name that comes to mind right now.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He got fat and sissy later in his career.


----------



## Bone Collector

Wow, I'm amazed! Many topics get posted on this forum and hardly anyone responds to some. For instance, I started a poll to see how many people here were members of the original GON forum before Woody's even existed. Well 595 people have read the poll, but only 95 have answered a simple yes or no to the question. Yet this topic has been read 14,954 times and there are 1,123 replies before me. 

BC


----------



## centerc

Heathen said:
			
		

> Fulldraw nails it.
> How about this one.


is it hot stuff?


----------



## Flash

The adorable adrian street or adonis?


----------



## Heathen

Flash said:
			
		

> The adorable adrian street or adonis?


It was Adrian Adonis, he looked alot different then than he did later in his career.
What about this fella?


----------



## Flash

Was he still rasling in the 70's?


----------



## fatboy84

Flash said:
			
		

> The adorable adrian street or adonis?



I knew it was something like that, but just couldn't come up with.  Valentine was the only one that kept coming into my mind.


----------



## Heathen

Flash said:
			
		

> Was he still rasling in the 70's?


Yes he was if I'm not mistaken maybe NGMM can say for sure.


----------



## Flash

Heathen said:
			
		

> Yes he was if I'm not mistaken maybe NGMM can say for sure.



  That's not fair, he's older than dirt, most of us wasn't even born when Mt Man saw his first raslin match.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He was part of a wrestling family and wrestled into the 80's he wrestled primarly in Fla. but also wrestled in Ga and other areas.


----------



## Flash

Is he one of the Funk's? Don't look like Dory Jr, or Terry.

 Is there one named Festus Funk?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

His father was Eddie, His uncles were Dr. Jerry,Superstar Billy,and Crazy Luke.


----------



## Flash

Festus Graham.    I still don't know


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Last name's right.


----------



## Flash

Uncle I give


----------



## Heathen

Mike Graham.


----------



## Flash

Post another, I enjoy it


----------



## REMINGTON710

here


----------



## Flash

Undertaker?


----------



## Heathen

Flash said:
			
		

> Post another, I enjoy it


Okay Flash here's another one.


----------



## Heathen

Flash said:
			
		

> Undertaker?


He also wrestled as Mean Mark Callous (sp), but that was before he became The Undertaker.


----------



## Flash

Heathen I don't think I ever seen them boys, Fatboy, Mt Man....anyone else have a guess?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Flash you're slipping that's left to right Robert Fuller and Jimmy Golden. Later to become Col. Parker and Bunkhouse Buck.


----------



## Heathen

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Flash you're slipping that's left to right Robert Fuller and Jimmy Golden. Later to become Col. Parker and Bunkhouse Buck.


Of course NGMM is right again on the pic. I believe he knows most these guys personally.


----------



## Flash

Heathen said:
			
		

> Of course NGMM is right again on the pic. I believe he knows most these guys personally.



 Dutchman gave me this photo, he claimed it was NGMM in his younger days  . I know he's goes barefoot to Walmarts but I'm not sure if it's him or not.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

anybody know this feller?


----------



## centerc

Jose luis Riverra?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Flash's pic is Haystacks Calhoun.
My pic isn't Riveria this guy wrestled in the Gulf Coast and his Pic would've fooled me.


----------



## marathon

I'll take a stab and say Wildfire Tommy Rich,


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Not Rich.


----------



## marathon

How 'bout a hint?


----------



## fatboy84

Dory Funk?


----------



## Branchminnow

Talk about a never ending thread! Is this one shorter than Darcy's?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Darcy's passed us a long time ago. 
The pic I posted was a little unfair he is/was Ramon Perez who as I said wrestled in the gulf coast. I wouldn't have known him either.


----------



## Branchminnow

Well we need to get to work then.


----------



## Flash

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Well we need to get to work then.



 Yeah what Branch said.


----------



## Branchminnow

Flash said:
			
		

> Yeah what Branch said.



We might as well get started now, 

What flash said.


----------



## Flash

Who dis be?


----------



## Flash

You need to read this excellent way to impress your girl. 
http://www.oldschool-wrestling.com/geeklog/article.php/Bushwhackers


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I'll give somebody else a shot at him.


----------



## Flash

Did you read the story?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Flash said:
			
		

> Did you read the story?


He was very considerate as a matter of fact I took my wife to a wrestling show when we were dating.


----------



## olcowman

May have already been mentioned, but as a pup growing up in N. Ga/Tenn, I religiously watched  Harry Thornton on WDEF 12, announce matches every saturday live from the Chattanooga Municipal Auditorium.

And by far, my hero was the Fabulous Jacky Fargo, the master of the Fargo Strut(later copied by Ric Flair), and the toughest truckdriver that ever set foot in the ring! He also had a brother, Roughhouse - Nuthouse Fargo, whom he would retrieve from the state mental hospital from time to time when the 'bad' guys ganged up on him.  Jacky Fargo came across as  everyman's man, a real working man's hero, and always played the crowd to the hilt. Son, once  they brought ol' Nuthouse in the ring inside a big wooden crate and sprung it open, he come out spitting alka seltzers (mad man effect) , tore his way out of a straight jacket and him & Jacky proceeded to whoop every bad guy in the building. Me and my cousins bought tore the dang house down we was so tore up!

Does anybody else remember Channel 12 rasslin', or know if Jacky Fargo still alive?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Jackie is still alive. I had a cousin who was involved in cancer charities around Chattanoogna in the '70's and Jackie was involved too she said he was a great guy. Ol roughhouse wasn't really in the nut house.....he was a mild mannered referee in the carolinas until Jackie called. Ol Harry was the best. I lived in Ga. but the Ch. 12 rasslin was the home team to me.


----------



## olcowman

Thanks Mtn Man,

 I finally realized that rasslin' might not be real around age 40 (well, I was kinda slow, the best 2 years of my life was second grade).

But, honestly I haven't seen anything since them days that could compare to Ch12's rasslin, especially that bunch of  WWE/WWF drama queens. Back then it was 110% action, and there was a clear line drawn in the dirt, the good guys stayed good and the bad fellers just got dirtier. At least I always knew who to root for!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here is an old pic of Jackie and Roughhouse.


----------



## olcowman

Man that is old, I'm remembering the Fargos back in the 
70's when Jackie's beer belly done lapped over his trunks! Reckon what year that pic was taken?
Heck, how old is Fargo now?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here is some more info on Fargo.
http://www.obsessedwithwrestling.com/profiles/j/jackie-fargo.html


----------



## centerc

Met DDP the other day nice guy He is doing Yoga videos nowadays


----------



## centerc

top


----------



## parkerman

back in the day I used to like Buzz Sawyer...

Ric Flair.....Charlotte's finest.......woooooooo.....is still the man!!
As he would say..."custom made from head to toe.....stylin' and profilin'......."


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

If you like Flair check this out:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=XyZUBroFDOk


----------



## Flash

It's loading now, Wooooooooo


----------



## Double D

*Bionic Elbow*

Dusty Rhodes - 250lbs. of "sweet soul" baby!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

youtube.com has alot of old wrestling matches if you search for them.


----------



## Cobra

Hawk and Animal,what a team.Imay have missed it in this thread but does anybody remember Mario Galento. Not sure if this is right spelling but I think he was around in 1960 or 61??? I may be off track.


----------



## gt3944

I would have to say Dean Mallenco...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Cobra said:
			
		

> Hawk and Animal,what a team.Imay have missed it in this thread but does anybody remember Mario Galento. Not sure if this is right spelling but I think he was around in 1960 or 61??? I may be off track.


I can just barely remember Galento but I recently got a tape that has him and several other Ga. wrestlers of the 60's on it.


----------



## centerc

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> If you like Flair check this out:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=XyZUBroFDOk


 cool


----------



## Flash

I saw Jimmy (mouth of the south) Hart the other day in Cracker Barrel (Orlando). The waitress said he comes in all of the time. She said something about them filming rasslin down there, WHAT LEAGUE IS HE WITH NOW DAYS?


----------



## Heathen

Flash said:
			
		

> I saw Jimmy (mouth of the south) Hart the other day in Cracker Barrel (Orlando). The waitress said he comes in all of the time. She said something about them filming rasslin down there, WHAT LEAGUE IS HE WITH NOW DAYS?


I don't know must be some local thing.


----------



## Flash

I thought she was talking about filming at one of the Disney parks. There was another guy with him, saw him again the next day (he looked like he could be a rassler).


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

He may be connected with TNA they film in Orlando.


----------



## centerc

missing link


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

The "Macho Man", Randy "ooh yeah" Savage


----------



## W4DSB

ol' Jim Cornett has shown up in TNA also


----------



## centerc

ncman said:


> The rock n' roll express. l loved those bandanas.



I bought one of those bandanas when I was a kid used to wear it around the house.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This video might interest y'all. Bob Armstrong turns dirty.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6FN-qvFxd8


----------



## centerc

K fed


----------



## Tim L

Has to be a tie between Ox Baker and El Mongol (the mexican mongolian).


----------



## Tim L

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Come on guys who is the pic I posted? Gen. Homer O'dell was his Mgr. :  :  :





Well I still don't see any picture but Homer O'Dell managed Buddy Colt.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Rouster said:


> Well I still don't see any picture but Homer O'Dell managed Buddy Colt.



That was ages ago I deleted alot of pics to help save bandwidth. It was prolly Colt.


----------



## Tim L

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> That was ages ago I deleted alot of pics to help save bandwidth. It was prolly Colt.



Now...got a wrestling question for you...whats the funniest thing you ever saw in a match? Mine was when Mr. Wrestling No. 2 was wrestling Taro Tanaka....Tanaka puts the shinnidomaki on No. 2 and supposely breaks his neck....So 2 is frailing around the ring like a chicken that has had his neck wrung...So Tanaka is so busy "laughing" at 2, he doesn't see 2 frailing closer and closer to him...Then somehow with his neck broken 2 manages to catch him (from the matt) with the million dollar knee lift and won the match....OK.. so on TV the next week, Gordon Solie creeps up to a hospital room at South Fulton Hospital and says we will finally find out the idendity of No. 2....So ...he enters the room, there is No. 2 there in bed in traction with his mask on.....then the camera zooms in on the chart at the foot of the bed...for name it just had ??? and for home it said "from parts unknown".... Pretty good stuff!


----------



## gdaagent

I grew up in Columbus. Every Saturday we went to the sports arena or watched it live on TV. Fred Ward was the promoter.

There were the regulars like Bob Armstrong, Big Bill Dromo, Buddy Colt, The Assassins, Mr. Wrestling II, Roberto Soto, Dick Slater.

There were regular visits from Mgrs. Rock Hunter, Playboy Gary Hart, JC Dykes. They used to bring in Abdullah the Butcher, Pak Song, Toro Tanaki.

I can't remember the names of all them. That was good rasslin'. Not this entertainment crap they got today. Matches back then lasted over a half hour.

Good rasslin' was the days of the Briscoes, the Andersons, Nikita Koloff, The Superstar, Ric Flair, Ricky Steamboat, the Von Erichs, Cowboy Bill Watts, Ernie Ladd, Dusty Rhodes, the Mongolian Stomper. I could go on for hours.


----------



## Tim L

Fred Ward was the promoter; down there, I remember one day he jumped into the ring and "cleaned House" when the Assassians  were giving it to somebody...One thing I did notice alittle odd; some of the main event guys in Columbus like Big Bill Dromo were billed as second tier guys in other areas...Never understood how he could beat Buddy Colt in Columbus but lose to him in 3 or 4 minutes in Atlanta....One of those mysteries of like I suppose...


----------



## Flash

Rouster;899146...Never understood how he could beat Buddy Colt in Columbus but lose to him in 3 or 4 minutes in Atlanta....One of those mysteries of like I suppose...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Altitude?? Home mat advantage??
> 
> It was good back then.


----------



## gdaagent

Rouster said:


> Fred Ward was the promoter; down there, I remember one day he jumped into the ring and "cleaned House" when the Assassians  were giving it to somebody...One thing I did notice alittle odd; some of the main event guys in Columbus like Big Bill Dromo were billed as second tier guys in other areas...Never understood how he could beat Buddy Colt in Columbus but lose to him in 3 or 4 minutes in Atlanta....One of those mysteries of like I suppose...




Whatever the script called for.


----------



## gdaagent

Rouster said:


> Now...got a wrestling question for you...whats the funniest thing you ever saw in a match? Mine was when Mr. Wrestling No. 2 was wrestling Taro Tanaka....Tanaka puts the shinnidomaki on No. 2 and supposely breaks his neck....So 2 is frailing around the ring like a chicken that has had his neck wrung...So Tanaka is so busy "laughing" at 2, he doesn't see 2 frailing closer and closer to him...Then somehow with his neck broken 2 manages to catch him (from the matt) with the million dollar knee lift and won the match....OK.. so on TV the next week, Gordon Solie creeps up to a hospital room at South Fulton Hospital and says we will finally find out the idendity of No. 2....So ...he enters the room, there is No. 2 there in bed in traction with his mask on.....then the camera zooms in on the chart at the foot of the bed...for name it just had ??? and for home it said "from parts unknown".... Pretty good stuff!



I saw Wrestling 2 come in to the sports arena in Columbus one Saturday afternoon going ballistic. His shirt was torn off. He was bleeeding. He had a tire iron.

He apparently had a flat tire on the way. He was supposedly changing it on the side of the road when he was jumped by Rock Hunter and some other villian. He was going crazy. The people around us were actually believing it happened. We were laughing.


----------



## ebcarp

Flair bar none.  Rhodes a close second.  Man, I can remember Flair made it seem real.  When Angi gets out of line, every once in a while I'll slap her in the Figure Four to straighten her out.  Whether you like it or you don't like it, learn to love it, cause Flair was the best!  WHOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## gdaagent

ebcarp said:


> Flair bar none.  Rhodes a close second.  Man, I can remember Flair made it seem real.  When Angi gets out of line, every once in a while I'll slap her in the Figure Four to straighten her out.  Whether you like it or you don't like it, learn to love it, cause Flair was the best!  WHOOOOOO!!!!



Yeah. When my ole' lady gets out of line, I have to give her the ole' Arn Anderson "belly to back suplex".


----------



## kevins

*Flair*

"Space Mountain baby! Might be the oldest ride in the park, but its still got the longest line! Wooooooo!"


----------



## chadair

Andy Kaufman was the best.

 No one ever knew if HE was for real.


----------



## centerc

Bam-Bam Bigello died.He had a rough last couple of years


----------



## alphachief

Big Dusty, Pak Song, Mike Graham and Kevin Sullivan (in his early years before he turned heel)...basically all the wrestlers for "Florida Championship Wrestling" during the early 70's!


----------



## Grand Slam

Manny Fernandez


----------



## Flash

centerc said:


> Bam-Bam Bigello died.He had a rough last couple of years



 When?? Any link to the story?


----------



## centerc

www.prowrestling.com


----------



## ebcarp

He was found dead in his home last week I think.  No cause of death yet.  He was 45 years old.  A lot of wrestlers die young.  Tully Blanchard was good too.  Always was underrated.  When him and Dusty had that feud in the 80's over Babydoll, it was outstanding.  Go to youtube and do a search for any of them and you can check out a lot of the old interviews.  There's a good one in there of Flair giving Ricky Morton a training bra.


----------



## centerc

bill fralic


----------



## Flash

I watched a little bit of a special on "Man kind" (drew a blank on his name) the other night. I had forgotten he was Brother Love and some other characters.


----------



## Ranger/461

Mick Foley, cactus jack. Man he has to hurt in the mornings when he gets out of bed.


----------



## centerc

sting


----------



## Flash

gdaagent said:


> Yeah. When my ole' lady gets out of line, I have to give her the ole' Arn Anderson "belly to back suplex".



 The DDT was used at my house (in the younger days).


----------



## Phantom15

How bout "Thunderbolt Patterson or Bob Armstrong


----------



## Tim L

Those were two pretty good ones; ol Bob still wrestles occasionally (and he ant a young man)...He used to have BIG arms....Always wondered though why Thunderbolt was always so good; he was pot bellied and had little skinny arms....He looked more like a regular person than a wrestler...But he could put on a sow with the best of them.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

I didn't read all the post, too many to read, but my favorite was "The Ultimate Warrior" and the "Bush Wackers"


----------



## feathersnantlers

*I was neighbors with...*

ThunderBolt Patterson in the late 70's/early 80's. And my Dad went to HS with Bob Armstrong.


----------



## fussyray

chadair said:


> Andy Kaufman was the best.
> 
> No one ever knew if HE was for real.



I still don't???


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

*Had a couple or three*

Stan Hansen,Bruiser Brody,Mr.Wrestling#2


----------



## Flash

What ever happened to Thunderbolt?


----------



## westcobbdog

Maniac Mark Luann(sp) around 79'


----------



## RiverBassin

Undertaker and the Hulkster


----------



## rocket

Dusty Rhodes...The American Dream


----------



## centerc

fussyray said:


> I still don't???



he was fake jerry lawyer told it a few years back.


----------



## centerc

Flair


----------



## larpyn

Randy Couture. he's a good wrestler but is also considered a grappler too


----------



## MustangMAtt30

Well I don't care for Pro Wrestling anymore but back in the day....

Hulk Hogan, Rowdy Rody Piper, Dr. Death Steve Williams, The Road Warriors, Ric Flair, Dusty Rhodes, The Von Erichs (talked about a cursed family!), Lex Luger, Magnum TA, Wildcat Wendell Cooley,Macho Man Randy Savage,Sting, Rock and Roll Express,  Brusier Brody.

Did anybody used to watch the SuperStars of Wrestling show than came on every Saturday night on WATL 36 back in the 80's?  It was like an all night marathon of wrestling across the world.  Good stuff, along with TBS!


----------



## W4DSB

YEP , watched superstars of wrestling until the early morning hours many Saturday nights!


----------



## FishFanatic

Kerry Von Erich......The Texas Tornado!  

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kC0XCBzZ05s&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kC0XCBzZ05s&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## bbrown

Goldberg Is A Antihunter He Does Even Make The Crapper List


----------



## dhardegree

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Well I don't care for Pro Wrestling anymore but back in the day....
> 
> Hulk Hogan, Rowdy Rody Piper, Dr. Death Steve Williams, The Road Warriors, Ric Flair, Dusty Rhodes, The Von Erichs (talked about a cursed family!), Lex Luger, Magnum TA, Wildcat Wendell Cooley,Macho Man Randy Savage,Sting, Rock and Roll Express,  Brusier Brody.
> 
> Did anybody used to watch the SuperStars of Wrestling show than came on every Saturday night on WATL 36 back in the 80's?  It was like an all night marathon of wrestling across the world.  Good stuff, along with TBS!



My cousin and I would spend the night with our great grandmother and would fall asleep on a palet on the floor watching it.  She would be asleep in the chair with a hankerchiff tucked into the front of her house dress and a lip full of snuff.  Those were the good ole days.


----------



## Music Man

Mr Wrestling II & Bob Armstrong


----------



## MustangMAtt30

dhardegree said:


> My cousin and I would spend the night with our great grandmother and would fall asleep on a palet on the floor watching it.  She would be asleep in the chair with a hankerchiff tucked into the front of her house dress and a lip full of snuff.  Those were the good ole days.




You are right about those being the days!  Joe Pecino (SP) and Bonnie Blackstone were the hosts.

P.S.  My grandma used to dip snuff too!  I actually went into her purse when I was about 4 and ate some it.  Needless to say I didn't touch smokeless tobacco again for quite a while.


----------



## centerc

the guy in the wrestler movie looks like mr perfect


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The thread that never dies.


----------



## Flash

Remember Mt Fugi, female on GLOW, she reminded me of Lulu Roman on Hee Haw


----------



## Jeffriesw

rocket said:


> Dusty Rhodes...The American Dream




Gotta love the "Bionic Elbow"


----------



## ACguy

My old favorite was Ultimate warrior and newer favorite was (NWO)Sting.


----------



## centerc

Roddy Piper


----------



## Sugar HillDawg

The Nature Boy was the MAN!!


----------



## drewpatt

STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN ---- YEA !


----------



## stuart smith

Tommy "WILDFIRE" Rich,Wahoo Mcdaniel,Nikita Koloff,Hillbilly Jim,BIG JOHN STUD,the list could go on and on..................


----------



## donald-f

Buddy Fuller and Mario Gallento from way back at the Atlanta City Auditorium.


----------



## centerc

Capt Lou just died


----------



## LanierSpots

Stone Cold Steve Austin...

Without a doubt


----------



## Flash

centerc said:


> Capt Lou just died



They said he managed more world champions


----------



## Fishingchickenman

Heathen said:


> Gorgous George?



He was a preacher in the 90s I saw him preach.  I like Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Marlin_444

Rowdy Roddy Piper...  Any "MAN" who would enter the ring in a "Skirt" (KILT) get's my attention!!!







Ron


----------



## Tim L

This has to be the longest lasting thread on this forum...u can go a year between answers and forget what you posted last....lots of us watched wresting with grandmothers that were dipping snuff (and mine also would cuss Freddie Blassie)...

But the best wrestler had to be Mr. Wrestling No. 2...tough as a man could be...Back when wrestling was real, he was wrestling Taro Tanaki at the civic center, when Tanaki put the Shin in doo maki on No. 2 and broke his neck....well a broken neck would kill some folks and cause others to submit...Not Mr. Wrestling No. 2!  He fought on, with his head all drooped over....ol Tanaki was laughing at him and told the crowd that 2 looked like a chicken with its neck wrung...but Tanaki forgot about 2's million dollar knee lift!   Even in his pitiful state, Mr. Wrestling No. 2 was able to catch Tanaki with the knee and sent him to lala land...well, of course the paramedics had to take No. 2 to the hospital after the match; after all, he had a broken neck; they took him to South Fulton Hospital in East Point...The next week, Gordon Solie visited 2 in the hospital...went into the room, and there was Mr. Wrestling No. 2 all strapped in, lying there with his mask on....Then the camera zoomed in close to the chart at the foot of the bed to see the name of the patient....It just had a big question mark by the name!

Like I said, that was back when wrestling was real..


----------



## Flash

Rouster that was one of the better post that I've read on here. Hats off to you.


----------



## stuart smith

This is a great thread.


----------



## riprap

I remember when the four horsemen broke Dustys arm with a ball bat. They followed him in the parking lot and jumped him. They blacked out the blow to the arm. That must have been a wicked lick. 
 Ric Flair use to make fun of the guys for having pumped up beach muscles and then whip them (with some help). Now a days its all about cussing and putting on a freak show. Wrestling was good in the day because the wrestlers and their situations were beleivable.


----------



## lagrangedave

Chief Littleeagle was my favorite. The day I brought my son home from Crawford Long I met Paul Jones in the parking lot, 11/2/84, man he had huge hands.


----------



## backwoodsjoe

Ole Anderson.  He lives in Toccoa Georgia now. I got to talk to him a year or two ago. He is a mess !


----------



## HCREB

*the man*

What about the Bullet Bob Armstrong!!!

And the "MAN CALLED STING" not the "crow" sting but the flat top blonde headed bright face painted sting!!!!


----------



## Tim L

HCREB said:


> What about the Bullet Bob Armstrong!!!
> 
> And the "MAN CALLED STING" not the "crow" sting but the flat top blonde headed bright face painted sting!!!!



That reminds of another funny wrestling story from the days when wrestling was real (this one involving Bob Armstrong)...back long ago when wrestling came on at 10:30 saturday nights, back before Gordon Solie, when Ed Capral was the announcer, there was a feud between Bob Armstrong and Cowboy Bill Watts....It was about what was the food of champions, what kind of food makes a man big and strong....well Watts said it was Oklahoma steak and potatoes and Armstrong said it was butterbeans and cornbread....so they said at a table the length of the show, Watts chowing down on steak and potatoes and Armstrong on butterneans and corn bread.....of course the matches were going on during this, but every once in a while the camera would switch from the wrestling to the eating table....Freddie Miller was actually doing "play by play" of them eating.....and towards the end the crowd was actually starting to chant "Go Bob Go!"....a man sitting there eating butterbeans and cornbread and the crowd shouting in unison "Go Bob  Go"! 

Ya don't see stuff like that on TV anymore!


----------



## paddlin samurai

Mr. Hitto, Pack Song, etc.  ...haha


----------



## paddlin samurai

Texas Toadstool


----------



## Beartrkkr

To be the man, you have to beat the man!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yjW9UXoKU2s&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yjW9UXoKU2s&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Stylin' & profilin'....The man, the myth, the legend...the best thing goin' today!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kdmTsNf2GsE&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kdmTsNf2GsE&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

stuart smith said:


> This is a great thread.



Of course I started it


----------



## centerc

Saw the wrestler movie the other day kinda sad seemed like wildfire rich


----------



## Bullpup969

the bushwackers, and lord stevan regal.


----------



## Capt Quirk

When I was a little kid, I used to enjoy watching Wrestling with my Dad. This was in the old days prior to WCW, back when Gordon Solie would get slapped around once a week 

Back then, the top wrestlers were Dusty Rhodes and Rick Flair, and they'd swap the belt back and forth, with Harley Race taking it now and then. At that time, Rocky Johnson was one of my favorites, and Jack and Jerry Brisco were the local favorites, since they were from Clearwater Fl. Later on, I became a huge fan of Roddy Piper.

Now, as I got older, I learned my Dad used to wrestle Pro/Am back in the 50's while in the Air Force. He said he used to go up against the likes of Gorilla Monsoon and Capt. Lou Albano... back when he was Sgt. Albano  Got to meat Cyclone Negrone and a few other minor stars. I miss them days.


----------



## CFGD

doink the clown,the brooklyn brawler(im joking of course)
seriously though, nature boy all day!these days i dont watch it but the legend killer has a great character.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Brooklyn Brawler a.k.a. Disco Inferno?


----------



## coonhunter1975

nacho libra


----------



## Tim L

centerc said:


> Saw the wrestler movie the other day kinda sad seemed like wildfire rich



Yea your right; Tommy Rich is still wrestling and it's not in the big cities and main events..little dinky towns in old high schools gyms...he was around when I was a kid and still wrestlers.  Has to be past 60.


----------



## Capt Quirk

I watched a few of the "Xtreme Wrasslin" out of Connecticut or New Hampshire... somewhere in Yankee Land. I realized it was totally fake when Harley Race was the "Xtreme" title champ. He had to be like 70 by that time?


----------



## CFGD

Capt Quirk said:


> Brooklyn Brawler a.k.a. Disco Inferno?



huh?disco inferno and the brawler are not the same guys.there were actually 5 different doinks,and steve lombardi(brooklyn brawler) was one of them.


[The Brooklyn Brawler Gallery]   
Wrestler/Official/TalentEye: Brooklyn Brawler 
Real Name: Steve Lombardi 
Birthday: April 18, 1961 
Hometown: Brooklyn, New York 
Marital Status:  
Height & Weight: 6' - 240 lbs 
Trained by: Curt Hennig 
Debut: 1985 
Previous Gimmicks: Brooklyn Brawler
Kim Chee
Abe "Knuckeball" Shwartz
MVP
Doink (not THE Doink) 
Finishing Move: Swinging Neckbreaker 
Favorite Moves: Reverse neckbreaker 
Notable Feuds: Paul Roma
The Red Rooster


Wrestler: "Gifted" Glen Gilbertti 
Real Name: Glen Gilbertti  
Birthday: November 12, 1968  
Hometown: Brooklyn, NY 
Currently: Marietta, GA  
Marital Status:  
Height & Weight: 6'1" - 240 pounds 
Trained by: Steve Lawler  
Debut: November 20, 1991  
Previous Gimmicks: Disco Inferno
Disqo (WCW) 
Finishing Move: The Last Dance/Chartbuster 
Favorite Moves: Village People's Elbow
Jumping Piledriver
Swinging Neckbreaker 
Notable Feuds: Jeff Jarrett
America's Most Wanted
Dusty Rhodes
3-Live Krew 


Wrestler: Doink The Clown 
Doink #1: Matt Borne 
Doink #2: Steve Keirn  
Doink #3: Ray Liachelli (Apollo) 
~~~Dink: Tiger Jackson 
Doink #4: Steve Lombardi (House Shows) 
Doink #5: Dusty Wolfe (NWA Kansas) 


Debut: 


Finishing Move: Whoopie Cushin 
Favorite Moves:  
Notable Feuds: Crush (WWF)
Bret Hart (WWF)
Bam Bam Bigelow (WWF)
Jerry Lawler (WWF) 

here's a great site i found that ya'll should check out..it has bios on almost every wrestler ...

http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/


did ya'll know papa shango and the godfather were the same dude?

and that sting and the ultimate warrior were once a tag team(the blade runners)


----------



## Flash

ramfreak said:


> here's a great site i found that ya'll should check out..it has bios on almost every wrestler ...
> 
> http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That site will bring back some memories


----------



## Tim L

Capt Quirk said:


> I watched a few of the "Xtreme Wrasslin" out of Connecticut or New Hampshire... somewhere in Yankee Land. I realized it was totally fake when Harley Race was the "Xtreme" title champ. He had to be like 70 by that time?



HARLEY RACE!!!! He's still wrestling!! That guy looked old in the early 1970's!!  These wrestlers are super human!!  Where else can a man that might be closer to 100 than to 
50 still be a world class athlete!!


----------



## Buck Nasty

Mine has to be Mr. Wrestlin 2... I remember my dad taking us to the WTBS station on Saturday morning for the taping.  One time we saw 2 drive up in his Lincoln or Caddie...huge boat back in the 70's.  We couldn't wait for the shwo to come on Saturday night at 6 to see if we could see ourselves..... Those were the days.  I remember also crying when the Masked Superstar or one of the Assasins unmasked 2 during one match outside the ring.  Whoever the referee was at the time, either a young Nick Patrick, or Scrappy whatshisname took off his shirt to cover his face.

My favorite heel at the time was Austin Idol!!!


----------



## Tim L

Late last night on WURP they said that Thunderbolt Patterson is making a comeback in Georgia but didn't say where.  Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Capt Quirk

centerc said:


> Capt Lou just died



That's a real bummer. My Dad used to wrestle him back in the old days.


----------



## centerc

top


----------



## yearke

randy savage   oooh yeah!!!


----------



## Flash

Rouster said:


> Late last night on WURP they said that Thunderbolt Patterson is making a comeback in Georgia but didn't say where.  Does anyone know anything about this?



Heard anymore about Thunderbolt?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

I grew up in the Memphis area and loved and hated guys like Jerry Lawler, Bill Dundee, Jimmy Valient, Austin Idol, The Fabolous Ones (Stan Lane & Steve Kern). Randy Savage was on another uhf channel at this time mid 70's he was still playing baseball in the St Louis Organization I think and wrestling on this little network like chanel 24 (before cable days). I'm not sure what happened but Jerry Lawler made a 1 time apperance on that channel to wrestle him which really legitimized Savage's career at the time. The mid-South guys were really cutting edge for thier time. Oh yes can't forget the announcer Lance "bannana nose" Russell as nicknamed by Jerry Lawler during one of his bad guy runs. Jeff Jerett also came from there.
Man those were good days  Every Saturday morning from 10 to 11:30 I'd be in front of the TV.


----------



## Capt Quirk

I just saw Lawler calling commentary on ECW I think. Man he looked pretty good for his age.


----------



## centerc

Dusty Rhodes got in the hall of fame


----------



## Old Dude

El Mongol managed by Dandy Jack Crawford and Trick Dicky Steinborn.


----------



## LanierSpots

I said it earlier in this post.  

Stone Cold Steve Austin..


The Texas Rattlesnake was a bad dude in the WWF


----------



## Capt Quirk

Anybody else catch the WWE Hall of Fame last night?


----------



## golffreak

Capt Quirk said:


> Anybody else catch the WWE Hall of Fame last night?



I saw it. It's a shame that they only show highlights of the old timers like Bullet Bob. 

My all time favorite is Ric Flair
Currently...none. They are all the same.


----------



## Nytrobud1

Dirty Dutch Mantell,When I was a kid.


----------



## david w.

Bill goldberg,When i use to watch it.I don't care for it any more.


----------



## Capt Quirk

golffreak said:


> I saw it. It's a shame that they only show highlights of the old timers like Bullet Bob.
> 
> My all time favorite is Ric Flair
> Currently...none. They are all the same.



I'm sort of glad they only showed highlights, Bullet Bob looked like he not only had one foot in the grave, but was in up to the hip...

As far as the new guys, most of them are pretty generic. Guys like Jack Swagger really don't do much for me. There is a new guy, Sin Cara, amazed me. The guy runs to the ring, dives from the floor _over_ the top rope, and slapped Shamus around. What is it, about 7' from floor to top rope? Staged, scripted, whatever, that is a heck of an athletic demonstration!


----------



## emusmacker

when I was a kid, it was the Boogie Woogie man Jimmy Valiant, then Diamond Dallas Page, then the Rock, then Goldberg. Now I no longer watch it.  Also liked the Undertaker.


----------



## HighCotton

I cannot believe that so far no one has mentioned "The Macho Man" Randy Savage.  He was my favorite and a huge favorite of many fans.

My bad, just noticed that post #1254 mentioned him.  Here's a pic.  Ohhhhhhhhh, yeahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Capt Quirk

I never cared much for Savage, and Hogan, and many others, because they were merely brawlers. Throw a good technical wrestler in there like Dean Molenko, and I'll watch it.


----------



## HighCotton

Capt Quirk said:


> I never cared much for Savage, and Hogan, and many others, because they were merely brawlers. Throw a good technical wrestler in there like Dean Molenko, and I'll watch it.



You mean you would watch this stuff for the wrestling techniques?  You are probably the only one.  Don't tell me you thought this stuff was for real?  I guess you believe in the Easter Bunny too?


----------



## david w.

HighCotton said:


> You mean you would watch this stuff for the wrestling techniques?  You are probably the only one.  Don't tell me you thought this stuff was for real?  I guess you believe in the Easter Bunny too?



Hey!you leave the easter bunny out of this.


----------



## bkl021475

The "Nature Boy"


----------



## Capt Quirk

HighCotton said:


> You mean you would watch this stuff for the wrestling techniques?  You are probably the only one.  Don't tell me you thought this stuff was for real?  I guess you believe in the Easter Bunny too?


As for the shows being real, no, I know better. As far as wrestling being a real martial arts style, yes. It can be used as effectively as Karate or Judo.


----------



## sandhillmike

none of them


----------



## HCA59

Newer- Goldberg

Older- "The American Dream" Dusty Rhodes


----------



## whitworth

*lordy, no wonder American politics*

is in a world of hurt.


----------



## x-mark

Norman the lunatic ....for the win


----------



## Bhrama

Everyone you guys have mentioned are great wrestlers but there really is nobody better than Ric Flair.
Nobody better on the Mic.
Nobody better in a Robe.
Nobody with better Quotes.

“Ladies! You can’t all be first, but you sure can be next!”

“It’s like when I’m laying in bed with a woman, and she looks at me and says ‘Champ….can I ride on Space Mountain….just one…more…time’…….WOOOOO!”

“To be the Man, you gotta beat the Man!”

"Whether you like it or not, learn to love it, because its the best thing going. Wooooo!"


----------



## yearke

Always enjoyed hearing a good long interveiw with Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## centerc

The guy from the Seahawks cut a rasslin promo last night


----------



## ClemsonRangers

brute bernard


----------



## tcward

This guy!


----------



## the HEED!

Man, the best of all time....






WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!


THE NATURE BOY RIC FLAIR!!!!!


----------



## the HEED!

gotta give HACKSAW JIM DUGGAN a nod, ooooooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## Flash

HighCotton said:


> You mean you would watch this stuff for the wrestling techniques?  You are probably the only one.  Don't tell me you thought this stuff was for real?  I guess you believe in the Easter Bunny too?



  Let MtnMan put you in the camel clutch then tell me it's not real 

  Nature Boy was in the news a few weeks ago but forgot why??


----------



## westcobbdog

Maniac Mark Luwan, yyeeeeeeeeccchhhh.


----------



## Bitteroot

The greatest that ever lived.... Tojo Yamamoto ....

You ain't never had the todo claw put on ya....


----------



## biggdogg

Alexander Karelin, Rulon Gardner and Jordan Burroughs


----------



## Barry Duggan

Back in the day there were a couple around here I kinda liked. One was named Choo Choo Lin and the other was Eddie Graham. But then again, that was in the early 60s, and I was about 10-11 years old.


----------



## huntersluck

How many of you remember this guy?


----------



## donald-f

Buddy Fuller and Mario Gallento from the 60's


----------



## centerc

Flair


----------



## mrowland96

Magnum T.A. Was the "BOMB" !!!
That Belly to Belly Suplex was awesome !


----------



## Old Dead River

King Kong Bundy


----------



## mrowland96

Old Dead River said:


> King Kong Bundy



Oh look, it's King Hippo from Mike Tyson's Punchout !!!


----------



## jiminbogart

Mr. Wrestling Number II, Thunderbolt Patterson and The Black Atlas(Tony Atlas). 



















​


----------



## HuntDawg

Flair, hands down. I have the 4 disc set. If you want to laugh your rear end off, get a 12 pack and watch the whole set. 

One disc is basically the Four Horsemen era. This part is almost like a documentary. Arn Anderson tells most of the story, and you would think he is telling a real story. It is awesome.

I would have to put Dusty Rhodes up there with the gift of GAM.

"I have wrestled all over the World, Japan, Puerto Rico, and this Fwiday, Gwiffin Georgia. All with that lisp.


----------



## rhbama3

This thread has gone over the maximum number of posts allowed in a thread. Please start a new thread to continue the topic.
Thanks.


----------

